# NF Survey - How similar are we?



## xivi_xxii (May 18, 2014)

First of all…what is your type?

INFP

On a scale of 1 to 10 (1= low, 10= high), how confident are you that you actually are the type you say you are?

8

What other types have you tested as, or have considered? Even if it’s a long list, go ahead and state them.

INTP, ISTP

Which NF (other than your own type) do you feel most similar to and why? Or, if you'd like, you can explain how you feel similar to each NF.
Which non-NF do you feel most similar to and why?

I dunno ;7;

Do you find yourself connecting more with other NFs than other types?

Probably. One of my best friends I know is and the other I'm pretty sure

On a scale of 1 to 10 (1=completely irrelevant; 10=describes perfectly), how meaningful is MBTI? In other words, how important do you think someone’s type is in describing or knowing them as a person? Explain your answer, if you care to.

7

As an extension of #7, do you think other members of your own type are more similar to you than are people of other types (overall)?

Hmmmmmm overall I guess so

Has your knowledge of MBTI influenced the way you interact with others? Is so, in what way(s)?

Not really, and I don't know what to say for the rest of this part so I'm skipping it

This next part is all about whether you relate to these words that are common descriptors for NF types. You can bold those you relate to (or don't relate to, if that's easier - but please specify which you're doing), and elaborate, if you wish.
I'll do ones I relate to

Warm
*Gentle*
*Caring*
*Creative*
Complex
*Idealistic*
Insightful
*Sensitive*
Excellent verbal skills
*Romantic*
Deep
*Future-oriented*
Philosophical
*Value-oriented*
Counseling
*Loyal*
Inspirational
*Individualistic*
*Agreeable*
People-person
Harmonizing
*Honest*
Service-oriented
Approval-seeking
*Supportive*
Empathetic
Introspective
Visionary 
*Imaginative* 
*Meaning-seeking*
Self-aware 
Passionate
*Expressive* 
Dramatic


----------



## thinair (May 19, 2014)

First of all…what is your type?
INFP…. i think 

On a scale of 1 to 10 (1= low, 10= high), how confident are you that you actually are the type you say you are?
el oh el probably like 3. But I vary, because sometimes I'll have that "bitch I'm queen" attitude but that's rare.

What other types have you tested as, or have considered? Even if it’s a long list, go ahead and state them.
ISFP, INFJ, ENFP, ESFJ.

Which NF (other than your own type) do you feel most similar to and why? Or, if you'd like, you can explain how you feel similar to each NF.
Which non-NF do you feel most similar to and why?
ISFP's because they are relaxed and keep to their ideas. They have strong opinions and I love that they have a mind of their own. They also take pleasure in everyday things and can enjoy simplicity.

Do you find yourself connecting more with other NFs than other types?
Yes. Nearly all of my current friends are NFs, specifically ENFJ's and ENFP's. 

On a scale of 1 to 10 (1=completely irrelevant; 10=describes perfectly), how meaningful is MBTI? In other words, how important do you think someone’s type is in describing or knowing them as a person? Explain your answer, if you care to.
6 I suppose. I think it's a great tool to use if you are confused about who you are and how you fit into the world. I think that there are many variations to typing though and a person is much more than just their type. Also, for other people I just enjoy guessing their types. I also try to compare it to the relationship patterns that are online because I find it interesting, but I do not think it determines everything. 

As an extension of #7, do you think other members of your own type are more similar to you than are people of other types (overall)?
Yes YES YES yes. 

Has your knowledge of MBTI influenced the way you interact with others? Is so, in what way(s)?
Sadly, yes. I've become more knowledgeable of how I like to listen vs talk. I also ask plenty of personal questions out of curiosity and realize that I do this because I need to know them on a deeper level. I pay more attention to how I get along with certain people, and get along much much less with sensors.

What cognitive function feels the most alien to you/do you have the most difficulty developing?
Not really sure about a specific one.. They can all be strong. I think that Fe is very strange to me though.

What characteristics about you do you think make up your identity the most?
Passionate/Daydreamer/Pensive

If different from #11, what characteristics do you think are most ideal, or are admirable for someone to have?
Open-minded/Caring/Approachable

Are the characteristics you listed in #11 and #12 consistent with those often used to describe your type?
No hahaha, well maybe, but they are definitely not traits I have..besides being very open-minded.

This next part is all about whether you relate to these words that are common descriptors for NF types. You can bold those you relate to (or don't relate to, if that's easier - but please specify which you're doing), and elaborate, if you wish.

Warm
Gentle
Caring
Creative
*Complex
Idealistic*
Insightful
*Sensitive*
Excellent verbal skills
*Romantic*
Deep
Future-oriented
Philosophical
Value-oriented
Counseling
Loyal
Inspirational
*Individualistic*
Agreeable
People-person
Harmonizing
Honest
Service-oriented
Approval-seeking
*Supportive
Empathetic*
Introspective
Visionary 
Imaginative 
Meaning-seeking
Self-aware 
Passionate
Expressive 
Dramatic


----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

*First of all…what is your type?*- ENFP 
*On a scale of 1 to 10 (1= low, 10= high), how confident are you that you actually are the type you say you are?* - 10 
*What other types have you tested as, or have considered? Even if it’s a long list, go ahead and state them.* None 
*Which NF (other than your own type) do you feel most similar to and why? Or, if you'd like, you can explain how you feel similar to each NF.*- It's difficult to say- I could say INFP, INFJ or ENTP for different reasons. ENTP because of the same primary function, INFJ because of the same basic preoccupation order (N-F-T-S), INFP because of the same functions. 
*Which non-NF do you feel most similar to and why?* ENTP ^ 
*Do you find yourself connecting more with other NFs than other types?* In general? yes. 
*On a scale of 1 to 10 (1=completely irrelevant; 10=describes perfectly), how meaningful is MBTI? In other words, how important do you think someone’s type is in describing or knowing them as a person? Explain your answer, if you care to.*- 5/10. MBTI only shows cognitive functions- this can only really indirectly affect behaviour, and is actually more important in defining cognitive _process_ not the_ end product_ that is behaviour. 
*As an extension of #7, do you think other members of your own type are more similar to you than are people of other types (overall)?- *Generally, I guess. It's a difficult question, because it's like saying "oranges are more like lemons than bananas", yes they are in general, but bananas are also yellow.I definitely don't automatically think I'm alike to another ENFP that I might meet. 
*Has your knowledge of MBTI influenced the way you interact with others? Is so, in what way(s)?*- A little. It helps me understand others, and why they do/see things the way they do, but I won't treat someone differently just because they are a certain type. I will judge them based on a non-mbti overall perception of who they are. Things that are very important, like genuineness or loyalty, are only very loosely linked to functional processes. 
*What cognitive function feels the most alien to you/do you have the most difficulty developing?*- Se. To be totally immersed in the physical and immediately-apparent environment without constantly off-shooting and attaching exterior meanings to my experiences. 
*What characteristics about you do you think make up your identity the most?- 
*outgoing, adventurous, philosophical, self-reflective, open minded 
*If different from #11, what characteristics do you think are most ideal, or are admirable for someone to have?*- loyal, steady, self-defined (my open mindedness and self-reflectiveness make me reluctant to settle for less than what I know is possibly out there- but this can cause problems in itself). 
*Are the characteristics you listed in #11 and #12 consistent with those often used to describe your type?- *I would say so, although nowhere near definitive. 

This next part is all about whether you relate to these words that are common descriptors for NF types. You can bold those you relate to (or _don't _relate to, if that's easier - but please specify which you're doing), and elaborate, if you wish.

*Warm
Gentle (I'm quite boisterous at times, but I am also patient and calm).
Caring*
*Creative
Complex
Idealistic
Insightful
Sensitive
Excellent verbal skills
Romantic
Deep
Future-oriented
Philosophical
Value-oriented
Counseling
Loyal
Inspirational
Individualistic
Agreeable
People-person
Harmonizing
Honest*
Service-oriented
Approval-seeking _(a little, but on the whole, not so much. I know when I've done good or bad- or sometimes I'll try to read people's body language, but I don't need their words of approval)_
*Supportive
Empathetic
Introspective
Visionary 
Imaginative 
Meaning-seeking
Self-aware 
Passionate
Expressive 
Dramatic

*^ You forgot *Touchy-feely*


----------



## Ninebirds (Jul 7, 2012)

*First of all…what is your type?* INFP
*On a scale of 1 to 10 (1= low, 10= high), how confident are you that you actually are the type you say you are?* 10
*What other types have you tested as, or have considered? Even if it’s a long list, go ahead and state them. *I haven't tested as other types. My type was pretty clear from the beginning, I score high on all four letters of INFP so there wasn't anywhere that I was on the fence. I was careful to keep checking to make sure though.
*Which NF (other than your own type) do you feel most similar to and why? Or, if you'd like, you can explain how you feel similar to each NF.* I know two ENFJs and two ENFPs. I feel more similar to the ENFPs, they seem like more exuberant, upbeat and open versions of myself. One of them is incredibly similar to me. I feel a magical connection with the ENFJs but they aren't as similar. I don't know any INFJs so I'll leave that as an unknown for now.
*Which non-NF do you feel most similar to and why?* ISFP, slightly edging out INTP. I say so because it took me quite a while to realize a friend was ISFP and not INFP. I figured it out when it occurred to me that we didn't bounce ideas off each other Ne style like with the NPs I know. With my INTP friend I was aware from the beginning that we were different types. Although there is a caveat - I am closer with the INTP so knowing her better at the time of typing may have contributed to not mistaking her for my own type.
*Do you find yourself connecting more with other NFs than other types?* Yes, but I would also include INTPs and ISFPs in the group of people I connect with most easily. And I'd allow for the fact that I don't think I know people from every type (that I'm aware of) * On a scale of 1 to 10 (1=completely irrelevant; 10=describes perfectly), how meaningful is MBTI? In other words, how important do you think someone’s type is in describing or knowing them as a person? Explain your answer, if you care to. * I think in some areas it's 0 and in others it's 10, and in other areas somewhere in between. It depends on what perspective you're looking at people from. Distance in time and space would seperate me from someone more - I'd relate better to an ESTJ next door than an INFP who lived in the year 900.
*As an extension of #7, do you think other members of your own type are more similar to you than are people of other types (overall)? *Idon't have much real life experience with other INFPs. Based on the INFP board, I'd say yes, in general. It feels a bit awkward to say this but when I see people I don't relate to at all I wonder if they are mistyped.
*Has your knowledge of MBTI influenced the way you interact with others? Is so, in what way(s)?* 1. It's improved my communication with my dad, who is an ESTP. 2. I always try to get on people's wavelengths and guessing their types helps me do this even better. So it's been very helpful.
*What cognitive function feels the most alien to you/do you have the most difficulty developing? * I don't relate to Se, Te, or Ti.
*What characteristics about you do you think make up your identity the most?* Introspective, self aware, head in the clouds, romantic, passionate, righteously indignant
*If different from #11, what characteristics do you think are most ideal, or are admirable for someone to have?* Decency, compassion, respect for others.
*Are the characteristics you listed in #11 and #12 consistent with those often used to describe your type? *11 - yes although not sure if righteous indignation is universal, although I think it might be, when something goes against an INFP's values. 12 - any type can possess these charecteristics. I admire people of all different types.


This next part is all about whether you relate to these words that are common descriptors for NF types. You can bold those you relate to (or _don't _relate to, if that's easier - but please specify which you're doing), and elaborate, if you wish.

*Warm
Gentle
Caring
Creative
Complex*
*Idealistic
Insightful
Sensitive
Excellent verbal skills
Romantic
Deep*
Future-oriented -- I think I'm more past-oriented. 
*Philosophical
Value-oriented
Counseling*
*Loyal*
Inspirational
*Individualistic*
Agreeable
People-person
Harmonizing
*Honest*
Service-oriented
Approval-seeking
*Supportive
Empathetic
Introspective
Visionary 
Imaginative *
*Meaning-seeking
Self-aware 
Passionate*
Expressive 
Dramatic


----------



## Ninebirds (Jul 7, 2012)

double post


----------



## LittleRayOf Sunshine (Feb 16, 2014)

*First of all…what is your type?*

INFJ 


*On a scale of 1 to 10 (1= low, 10= high), how confident are you that you actually are the type you say you are?*

10


*What other types have you tested as, or have considered? Even if it’s a long list, go ahead and state them.*

ENFJ


*Which NF (other than your own type) do you feel most similar to and why? Or, if you'd like, you can explain how you feel similar to each NF.*

ENFJ- all the same cognitive functions, just in a different order... when I believed I was an ENFJ, it actually turned out my Fe was in the middle of developing! I was too naive to realize.


*Which non-NF do you feel most similar to and why?*

Really tricky question... probably ESFJ (as before, my Fe is literally right at the climax of developing at the moment!)


*Do you find yourself connecting more with other NFs than other types?*

Absolutely.

*On a scale of 1 to 10 (1=completely irrelevant; 10=describes perfectly), how meaningful is MBTI? In other words, how important do you think someone’s type is in describing or knowing them as a person? Explain your answer, if you care to.*

Hmm... 7. I would say that human personality is not as defined as what this theory makes it out to seemingly be, if you have to consider other important factors in personality such as previous life experiences, parental upbringing and influence, major life events, mental illnesses, etc. and of course this makes people so diverse from one another in this respect. No one has lived the same life, and so we will all be diverse, but The personality typing theory certainly seems to work as an excellent base.


*As an extension of #7, do you think other members of your own type are more similar to you than are people of other types (overall)?*

Yes, definitely, but I also think temperaments play a big role in this too.


*Has your knowledge of MBTI influenced the way you interact with others? Is so, in what way(s)?*

Yes, because now I know how to 'react' to certain types of people if they get angry, sad, etc. It has been useful for understanding why people say and act the way they do in certain situations!!


*What cognitive function feels the most alien to you/do you have the most difficulty developing?*

Without a doubt, Si. It's so alien to me. My mother uses it as her dominant function, and we are pretty much in opposite worlds when communicating with each other on a day-to-day basis.


*What characteristics about you do you think make up your identity the most?*

Intelligence, emphatic, melancholic, passive-aggressive, quiet.


*If different from #11, what characteristics do you think are most ideal, or are admirable for someone to have?*

Happiness. Especially if a person has been through a great deal, I completely respect them for holding their head high and going through life with a bright perspective and positive attitude. I have this characteristic sometimes.


*Are the characteristics you listed in #11 and #12 consistent with those often used to describe your type?*

Yes.


*This next part is all about whether you relate to these words that are common descriptors for NF types. You can bold those you relate to (or don't relate to, if that's easier - but please specify which you're doing), and elaborate, if you wish.*

I HAVE BOLDED THE ONES I RELATE TO:

*Warm
Gentle
Caring
Creative
Complex*
*Idealistic
Insightful
Sensitive*
Excellent verbal skills
*Romantic
Deep
Future-oriented
Philosophical*
Value-oriented
*Counseling*
*Loyal*
Inspirational
Individualistic
Agreeable
*People-person
Harmonizing
Honest*
Service-oriented
Approval-seeking
*Supportive
Empathetic
Introspective
Visionary *
*Imaginative 
Meaning-seeking*
Self-aware 
*Passionate*
Expressive 
Dramatic


----------



## Justin88 (May 17, 2014)

Hhaha hahaha totally choose the 2 most common options myself ^.^


----------



## Azereiah (Mar 25, 2014)

_

First of all…what is your type?
_*INFJ*_
On a scale of 1 to 10 (1= low, 10= high), how confident are you that you actually are the type you say you are? 
_*This time, very. I'd say an 8.*_
What other types have you tested as, or have considered? Even if it’s a long list, go ahead and state them.
_*INTP was the biggest possibility, followed by INFP for a while.*_
Which NF (other than your own type) do you feel most similar to and why? Or, if you'd like, you can explain how you feel similar to each NF.
_*That's... A good question.*_
Which non-NF do you feel most similar to and why?
_*Definitely INTP. The analyzing nature of INTP fits me well.*_
Do you find yourself connecting more with other NFs than other types?
_*While it'd probably be better for my mental health... No.*_
On a scale of 1 to 10 (1=completely irrelevant; 10=describes perfectly), how meaningful is MBTI? In other words, how important do you think someone’s type is in describing or knowing them as a person? Explain your answer, if you care to.
_* 2. It's not important to me, but I am curious every now and then. I don't bother typing other people for the most part, and most people I meet don't bother with MBTI. *_
As an extension of #7, do you think other members of your own type are more similar to you than are people of other types (overall)?
_*No.*_
Has your knowledge of MBTI influenced the way you interact with others? Is so, in what way(s)?
_*Erm... I sometimes give people a link to one of the MBTI tests? Other than that, nope.*_
What cognitive function feels the most alien to you/do you have the most difficulty developing?
_*Se. Definitely.*_
What characteristics about you do you think make up your identity the most?
_*My habit of blindly charging into bad situations, knowing the consequences. My inconsistency with projects I'm not emotionally invested in.*_
If different from #11, what characteristics do you think are most ideal, or are admirable for someone to have?
_* Good question. I don't admire any characteristics more than any others that I can readily identify, but I find that I'm most romantically attracted to extroverts.*_
Are the characteristics you listed in #11 and #12 consistent with those often used to describe your type?
_*Hm. Haven't heard from enough INFJs to really know for certain.*_


This next part is all about whether you relate to these words that are common descriptors for NF types. You can bold those you relate to (or _don't _relate to, if that's easier - but please specify which you're doing), and elaborate, if you wish.
_

Warm
*Gentle*
*Caring*
Creative
*Complex*
*Idealistic*
*Insightful*
*Sensitive*
*Excellent verbal skills*
*Romantic*
Deep
Future-oriented
*Philosophical*
Value-oriented
*Counseling*
Loyal
*Inspirational*
Individualistic
Agreeable
People-person
Harmonizing
*Honest*
Service-oriented
Approval-seeking
*Supportive*
Empathetic
*Introspective*
Visionary 
Imaginative 
Meaning-seeking
*Self-aware *
*Passionate*
Expressive 
*Dramatic*


----------



## Mochi (Apr 19, 2014)

First of all…what is your type? INFJ 
On a scale of 1 to 10 (1= low, 10= high), how confident are you that you actually are the type you say you are? 7
What other types have you tested as, or have considered? Even if it’s a long list, go ahead and state them. INTJ, INFP, ENTP, ENFP, ESTP, ISTP, INTP
Which NF (other than your own type) do you feel most similar to and why? Or, if you'd like, you can explain how you feel similar to each NF. 
ENFJ and ENFP.
Which non-NF do you feel most similar to and why? 
ISTP and INTP. I think my Ti is pretty well developed, and I feel really moved by those who use this function as their primary mode of living.
Do you find yourself connecting more with other NFs than other types? 
Nope!
On a scale of 1 to 10 (1=completely irrelevant; 10=describes perfectly), how meaningful is MBTI? In other words, how important do you think someone’s type is in describing or knowing them as a person? Explain your answer, if you care to.
It's useful for knowing yourself, it can occasionally be useful for relating to others, but overall, it's just a novelty. 
As an extension of #7, do you think other members of your own type are more similar to you than are people of other types (overall)? 
I've never met another INFJ in real life. I wouldn't seek out another INFJ on purpose, because I think that would be rather boring. I like to hang with people who have the same values, moral core and way of living, but other than that, I want to know people who are different from me.
Has your knowledge of MBTI influenced the way you interact with others? Is so, in what way(s)? 
Yes.
What cognitive function feels the most alien to you/do you have the most difficulty developing? 
Fi.
What characteristics about you do you think make up your identity the most? 
Empathy and imagination. I can see it from your angle, and I can feel for you! Or judge you. I can judge you harshly.
If different from #11, what characteristics do you think are most ideal, or are admirable for someone to have? 
People need to have imagination, otherwise you can't understand and feel for others. I can befriend anyone as long as they have at least a shred of imagination. 
Are the characteristics you listed in #11 and #12 consistent with those often used to describe your type? 
Probably?

This next part is all about whether you relate to these words that are common descriptors for NF types. You can bold those you relate to (or _don't _relate to, if that's easier - but please specify which you're doing), and elaborate, if you wish.

Warm
Gentle
*Caring
Creative*
*Complex
Idealistic
Insightful*
*Sensitive*
*Excellent verbal skills*
*Romantic
Deep
Future-oriented*
*Philosophical
Value-oriented
Counseling
Loyal
Inspirational*
*Individualistic
Agreeable
People-person
Harmonizing
Honest*
Service-oriented
*Approval-seeking
Supportive
Empathetic
Introspective*
*Visionary 
Imaginative 
Meaning-seeking
Self-aware 
Passionate*
Expressive 
Dramatic


----------



## 63511 (Aug 15, 2013)

1.	First of all…what is your type? 
 I think INFP!
 2.	On a scale of 1 to 10 (1= low, 10= high), how confident are you that you actually are the type you say you are?
 Maybe an 8?
 3.	What other types have you tested as, or have considered? Even if it’s a long list, go ahead and state them.
 INFJ, ESFP, ENFP, ISFJ, ISTJ, ENFJ, ESFJ, ESTJ, ENTJ, ESTP, ENTP.. Yeah pretty extensive there..
 4.	Which NF (other than your own type) do you feel most similar to and why? Or, if you'd like, you can explain how you feel similar to each NF.
 Probably INFJ? I’d have to look at it from the four letter standpoint, not really the functions. But INFJ as a type seems to be relatable sometimes. The whole feeling like you’re different mentally and emotionally. Hiding emotions sometimes. That whole bit. The mystical element is quite fascinating. And I have a fair amount of anxiety so I’m a pretty “J” P if that makes sense.
 5.	Which non-NF do you feel most similar to and why?
 ISTJ or ISFJ. I relate to the want for tradition and comfort and feeling for others and I also relate to wanting the rules and following the way things have been. I think it’s just some strong Si due to how I was raised. 
 6.	Do you find yourself connecting more with other NFs than other types?
 Yes, it’s nice to have people who love to dream as much as I do.
 7.	On a scale of 1 to 10 (1=completely irrelevant; 10=describes perfectly), how meaningful is MBTI? In other words, how important do you think someone’s type is in describing or knowing them as a person? Explain your answer, if you care to.
 5 or 6? I think it’s great as a tool but of course the variance is so immense.
 8.	As an extension of #7, do you think other members of your own type are more similar to you than are people of other types (overall)?
 I think so. I might be a bit more ISTJ-like than some of my other INFP brethren. 
 9.	Has your knowledge of MBTI influenced the way you interact with others? Is so, in what way(s)?
 A bit. When I thought I was a thinker I’d try and be more like one, dumb as that sounds. But embracing the feeling side of myself has led to a lot of positive changes in my life.
 10.	What cognitive function feels the most alien to you/do you have the most difficulty developing?
 Ti, maybe? I’m not sure, to be honest about this question.
 11.	What characteristics about you do you think make up your identity the most? 
 My intellect, hopefully. Creativity, compassion, intuition. 
 12.	If different from #11, what characteristics do you think are most ideal, or are admirable for someone to have?
 I think a rational objective approach would be nice. Then again I like being partial and being able to have that perspective. I think just having goals and dreams is important. 
 13.	Are the characteristics you listed in #11 and #12 consistent with those often used to describe your type?
 I think so, yes!


This next part is all about whether you relate to these words that are common descriptors for NF types. You can bold those you relate to (or _don't relate to, if that's easier - but please specify which you're doing), and elaborate, if you wish._


Will bold the ones I relate to!


_Warm_
_Gentle_
*Caring*
*Creative*
*Complex*
*Idealistic*
*Insightful*
*Sensitive*
*Excellent verbal skills*
*Romantic*
*Deep*
*Future-oriented*
*Philosophical*
*Value-oriented*
_Counseling_
*Loyal*
*Inspirational*
_Individualistic_
*Agreeable*
*People-person*
*Harmonizing*
*Honest*
*Service-oriented*
*Approval-seeking*
*Supportive*
*Empathetic*
*Introspective*
*Visionary *
*Imaginative *
*Meaning-seeking*
*Self-aware *
*Passionate*
*Expressive*


----------



## Sargon (Jan 29, 2014)

First of all…what is your type?* INFP*
On a scale of 1 to 10 (1= low, 10= high), how confident are you that you actually are the type you say you are? *8 or a 9.*
What other types have you tested as, or have considered? Even if it’s a long list, go ahead and state them. *INFP, INFJ, ENFP. I have good social skills and charisma that i have learned, but did not come with. Many Tests think that because I'm not afraid to talk with people or be in public speaking roles that I'm an extrovert. I'm really a low level introvert, though. I get tired of people, but have fun when I'm around them. Thus, ENFP. I am often thought of as a wise counselor and when I am in a work environment I am always on time and orderly. However, my room and my locker are messy and I generally don't care about deadlines unless they are for a job. So, INFJ.*
Which NF (other than your own type) do you feel most similar to and why? Or, if you'd like, you can explain how you feel similar to each NF. *I feel like an ENFJ probably. Yep, ENFJ.*
Which non-NF do you feel most similar to and why? *Probably an INTP.*
Do you find yourself connecting more with other NFs than other types? *For the most part. There are a few NFs i dislike.*
On a scale of 1 to 10 (1=completely irrelevant; 10=describes perfectly), how meaningful is MBTI? In other words, how important do you think someone’s type is in describing or knowing them as a person? Explain your answer, if you care to. *Nah, were all individuals, but share the same guiding principles in our life. *
As an extension of #7, do you think other members of your own type are more similar to you than are people of other types (overall)? *ABSOLUTELY. Every INFP I have known I have been great chums with. Of course, I havent known very many..*
Has your knowledge of MBTI influenced the way you interact with others? Is so, in what way(s)? *I can understand people's strengths and weaknesses and see other people's points of view better.*
What characteristics about you do you think make up your identity the most?* Courage, Depth, Loyal, Gentle Spirit, Understanding, Big Picture, Kind, Helpful, Independent, Ever changing, Hopeful, just but more merciful, forgiving. Basically everything on the list, to. Do I have a high opinion of myself? *gulps**
If different from #11, what characteristics do you think are most ideal, or are admirable for someone to have? *Is it bad if I say all of mine? hehe. I also think a sense of justice is important, and so is duty. Sacrifice is the best way to show love, so I guess I would say that.*
Are the characteristics you listed in #11 and #12 consistent with those often used to describe your type? *It only matters if it describes you.*


----------



## Ninibear (Apr 19, 2014)

*1. First of all…what is your type?*
INFJ

*2. On a scale of 1 to 10 (1= low, 10= high), how confident are you that you actually are the type you say you are?*
Maybe a 9.

*3. What other types have you tested as, or have considered? Even if it’s a long list, go ahead and state them.*
INTJ, INFP, ISFJ

*4. Which NF (other than your own type) do you feel most similar to and why? Or, if you'd like, you can explain how you feel similar to each NF.*
Um, maybe INFP? Sometimes I can get super sensitive and emotional and extremely idealistic, but I guess that's just my mood.

*5. Which non-NF do you feel most similar to and why?*
ISFJ. I have a good sense of aesthetics, I internalise a lot of my feelings, I have a strong sense of responsibility and like to care for other people, I have trouble refusing people, I'm always the one working behind the scenes and in secret need for appreciation, I'm observant, I have a good memory (only for certain things though), I'm reliable, patient, very humble and altruistic. I think most of this is because of my enneagram type (2w1).

*6. Do you find yourself connecting more with other NFs than other types?*
I guess.

*7. On a scale of 1 to 10 (1=completely irrelevant; 10=describes perfectly), how meaningful is MBTI? In other words, how important do you think someone’s type is in describing or knowing them as a person? Explain your answer, if you care to.*
Um, probably a 5. MBTI descriptions can help describe people's characteristics, but they don't dictate identities.

*8. As an extension of #7, do you think other members of your own type are more similar to you than are people of other types (overall)?*
Yes?

*9. Has your knowledge of MBTI influenced the way you interact with others? Is so, in what way(s)?*
Yeah, I try to type people and rationalise their behaviour that way. But it's more for fun than to fully understand them. I can use my intuition for that 

*10. What cognitive function feels the most alien to you/do you have the most difficulty developing?*
Probably Si. Can't remember the past clearly in terms of senses.

*11. What characteristics about you do you think make up your identity the most?*
Humble, complex, idealistic, punctual, introspective, understanding, reserved.......

*12. If different from #11, what characteristics do you think are most ideal, or are admirable for someone to have?*
Considerate, respectful, intelligent

*13. Are the characteristics you listed in #11 and #12 consistent with those often used to describe your type?*
Most, if not all.

*This next part is all about whether you relate to these words that are common descriptors for NF types. You can bold those you relate to (or don't relate to, if that's easier - but please specify which you're doing), and elaborate, if you wish.*

I relate more to the bolded ones. I still relate to the unbolded, though!

*Warm*
*Gentle*
*Caring*
Creative
*Complex*
*Idealistic*
*Insightful*
Sensitive
Excellent verbal skills
*Romantic*
*Deep*
*Future-oriented*
*Philosophical*
*Value-oriented*
*Counseling*
Loyal
Inspirational
Individualistic
*Agreeable*
People-person
*Harmonizing*
Honest
*Service-oriented*
*Approval-seeking*
Supportive
*Empathetic*
*Introspective*
Visionary 
Imaginative 
*Meaning-seeking*
*Self-aware *
Passionate
*Expressive *
*Dramatic *


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

First of all…what is your type? *INFP*
On a scale of 1 to 10 (1= low, 10= high), how confident are you that you actually are the type you say you are? *9.9999 *
What other types have you tested as, or have considered? Even if it’s a long list, go ahead and state them. *Tested & briefly considered INTP & INFJ. Considered briefly ISFP.*
Which NF (other than your own type) do you feel most similar to and why? Or, if you'd like, you can explain how you feel similar to each NF. *Mentally - the ENFP. Behaviorally - the INFJ. *
Which non-NF do you feel most similar to and why? *The ISFP, due to sharing the dominant function of Fi, and a close second or tie with the INTP, due to being Ne-aux. Externally, people in person compare my demeanor/outward personality to other INxx types the most.*
Do you find yourself connecting more with other NFs than other types? *In person, no. Online, yes.*
On a scale of 1 to 10 (1=completely irrelevant; 10=describes perfectly), how meaningful is MBTI? In other words, how important do you think someone’s type is in describing or knowing them as a person? Explain your answer, if you care to. *Maybe a 3 or 4. I'd say combined with enneagram, it gets you half way there, to 5. But too much exists outside of type for it to be more than a basic framework.*
As an extension of #7, do you think other members of your own type are more similar to you than are people of other types (overall)? *Yes, in terms of thinking style & behavioral patterns. *
Has your knowledge of MBTI influenced the way you interact with others? Is so, in what way(s)?* It has given me an awareness of when my own ego is limiting me or my inferior attitude is showing itself ugly, and that influences how I act & interact. But I don't tend to approach people from a lens of "type". I mostly just observe & perhaps make educated guesses about people. I soak up far more than I act on*.
What cognitive function feels the most alien to you/do you have the most difficulty developing? *Extroverted Judging is very alien to me - both Fe & Te. It's hard for me to grasp how Pi works intellectually, both Si & Ni, even though it's not hard to spot in a person or grasp its end result. Pi sounds very simplistic to me, yet these types take a similar view of Ji (haha). Anyway, it's hard for me to use Te as an approach to life. I'm bad with logistics and creating/adapting to structure to accomplish tasks. *
What characteristics about you do you think make up your identity the most? *My identity is built around being smart in a bookish way, creative & artistic, spiritual & philosophical, insightful & imaginative, having refined tastes & high moral standards, and using empathic thinking to grasp the psychology & condition of other people (although I am not necessarily sympathetic & definitely not demonstrative). I'm inwardly passionate & emotional at times & cerebral & reasoning intently at other times. I'm outwardly aloof & hard to "touch" or sometimes just spacey & daydreamy. I've always seen myself as something of an independent loner & someone comfortable with being seen as a bit odd. I have a strange mix of detachment & intense attachment. I have a lot of backbone & people say I have a strong personality when they get to know me; I've never seen myself as "weak", except in relation to giving into moods & lack of self-discipline for task-work.*
If different from #11, what characteristics do you think are most ideal, or are admirable for someone to have? *I admire strong moral integrity, humility, kindness, unselfishness / self-sacrifice, vulnerability, devotion, but also intelligence, "strangeness", creativity & passion.*
Are the characteristics you listed in #11 and #12 consistent with those often used to describe your type? *I'd say so. I didn't think about my type in considering #11 (glad I didn't read ahead!), so it's interesting that it might be considered to reflect positive INFP-associated traits.*
*
Edit - List:

*Warm I'm cool on the outside.
Gentle - at times, with children or animals maybe, but I feel too much of a "force" to say I have a gentle vibe.
*Caring - inwardly, not always visible*
*Creative
Complex
Idealistic
Insightful
Sensitive*
*Excellent verbal skills
Romantic - like the ideals in the movement, not the modern mushy crap*
*Deep
Future-oriented
Philosophical
Value-oriented
Counseling
Loyal
Inspirational
Individualistic*
Agreeable I'm so ornery! 
People-person Not at all.
Harmonizing - internally, but not outwardly
Honest - try to be! but sometimes my grasp of factual reality leaves me "filling in the blanks" or "approximating".
Service-oriented Nope.
Approval-seeking Nope. Too ornery again.
Supportive - in some ways, but I wouldn't say it defines me
*Empathetic* - inwardly, but not displayed so much
*Introspective
Visionary 
Imaginative 
Meaning-seeking
Self-aware 
Passionate*
Expressive - indirectly, via creative works 
Dramatic - indirectly or in my head, not causing interpersonal drama


----------



## eXceeding_death (Jan 24, 2013)

*1. First of all…what is your type?*
INFP

*2. On a scale of 1 to 10 (1= low, 10= high), how confident are you that you actually are the type you say you are?*
~8

*3. What other types have you tested as, or have considered? Even if it’s a long list, go ahead and state them.*
Tested a few times INTP, a very few times INFJ, never INTJ or ISFP; considered all of them.

*4. Which NF (other than your own type) do you feel most similar to and why? Or, if you'd like, you can explain how you feel similar to each NF.*
INFJ because I'm super introverted and tend to not relate as much to the 2 others for this reason.

*5. Which non-NF do you feel most similar to and why?*
Probably INTP because we function in a similar way and might look alike externally.

*6. Do you find yourself connecting more with other NFs than other types?*
I think so, especially online.

*7. On a scale of 1 to 10 (1=completely irrelevant; 10=describes perfectly), how meaningful is MBTI? In other words, how important do you think someone’s type is in describing or knowing them as a person? Explain your answer, if you care to.*
About 5. It's not really important but can be a good way to understand someone. It also allows many interesting conversations about human behaviours and personalities.

*8. As an extension of #7, do you think other members of your own type are more similar to you than are people of other types (overall)?*
Overall yes.

*9. Has your knowledge of MBTI influenced the way you interact with others? Is so, in what way(s)?*
Mostly no, but indirectly yes. It doesn't really change how I interact but rather how I understand my and others behaviour.

*10. What cognitive function feels the most alien to you/do you have the most difficulty developing?*
Difficulty : Fe and Te.
Alien : Ni as I'm fascinated by it but doesn't feel like I grasp it very well. When I hear Ni dom talking about their inner world and how they explore it as if they weren't exploring themselves (but more like an independent world that is detached from them?) it's quite hard for me to imagine that.

*11. What characteristics about you do you think make up your identity the most?*
Being hopeful and hopeless, both intensely, both at the same time. Being very passionate but also very light and almost invisible. Daydreaming obviously.

*12. If different from #11, what characteristics do you think are most ideal, or are admirable for someone to have?*
Kindness, selflessness

*13. Are the characteristics you listed in #11 and #12 consistent with those often used to describe your type?*
They're not inconsistent at least 

Warm *(cold but warm-hearted; I'd say a soft cold  )*
*Gentle *
*Caring *(not very expressive though)
*Creative
Complex
Idealistic
Insightful
Sensitive*
*Excellent verbal skills *(maybe not in English though )
*Romantic *
*Deep
Future-oriented *(with strong nostalgic moments)
*Philosophical
Value-oriented*
Counseling *(yes but when people first come to me)
Loyal
Inspirational
Individualistic*
*Agree*able (depends on my moods )
People-person
Harmonizing
*Honest *
Service-oriented
Approval-seeking
Supportive
*Empathetic*
*Introspective
Visionary
Imaginative
Meaning-seeking
Self-aware
Passionate*
Expressive
*Dramatic *(inwardly)


----------



## solitaris (Apr 22, 2014)

1. First of all…what is your type?
INFJ

2. On a scale of 1 to 10 (1= low, 10= high), how confident are you that you actually are the type you say you are?
After many months of research, I have concluded I am an INFJ.

3. What other types have you tested as, or have considered? Even if it’s a long list, go ahead and state them.
INFP, INTP, INTJ, ISFJ, ISFP, ISTP. I know I'm not extroverted because I quickly withdraw from parties and gatherings.

4. Which NF (other than your own type) do you feel most similar to and why? Or, if you'd like, you can explain how you feel similar to each NF.
I feel so close to INFPs because of how attractive their ideas are and the similarities of mine with them, namely the appetite for identity and individuality at the same time the need to reach out with others and that very strong appreciation for art.

5. Which non-NF do you feel most similar to and why?
I feel similar to INTPs because of their passion for wisdom and I always end up having intellectual discussions with them.

6. Do you find yourself connecting more with other NFs than other types?
I never met any NF in real life but judging from the forums, I really enjoy INFPs and their deep creativity in their art.

7. On a scale of 1 to 10 (1=completely irrelevant; 10=describes perfectly), how meaningful is MBTI? In other words, how important do you think someone’s type is in describing or knowing them as a person? Explain your answer, if you care to.
I rate 6 because every type it all matters to the person's character if personalities clash but MBTI is helpful for me when it comes to dealing with people. 

8. As an extension of #7, do you think other members of your own type are more similar to you than are people of other types (overall)?
Yes and no. Knowing INFJs, a single disagreement will lead to a civil war. XD
When it comes to concepts however, I tend to agree with them a lot.

9. Has your knowledge of MBTI influenced the way you interact with others? Is so, in what way(s)?
MBTI became like a tool for me to understand why a person acts the way they do, but I have not done field testing yet.

10. What cognitive function feels the most alien to you/do you have the most difficulty developing?
I find Te alien but Ti the most difficult to use. Te just sounds so unethical when dealing situations because of how cold it sounds. Ti is difficult to be consistent because its what brought me to odd conclusions at situations where I need it.

11. What characteristics about you do you think make up your identity the most?
My need to change the world, my idealistic fervor, my love and hatred for humanity, the need for uniqueness and wisdom, and the need for virtue.


12. If different from #11, what characteristics do you think are most ideal, or are admirable for someone to have?
Loyalty, depth, integrity, honesty, simplicity, understanding, wisdom, courage, idealism, care, warmth, introspective, future-oriented, expressiveness, creativity, willpower, empathy, and individualistic 

13. Are the characteristics you listed in #11 and #12 consistent with those often used to describe your type?
Nope. I have a lot to learn.


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

Ooh, fun! 

*First of all…what is your type?* INFJ

*On a scale of 1 to 10 (1= low, 10= high), how confident are you that you actually are the type you say you are?* 10.5 

*What other types have you tested as, or have considered? Even if it’s a long list, go ahead and state them.* I occasionally test as INTJ. In cognitive function tests, I score high Fi, so I've thought about INFP before. Neither of them fit as well as INFJ, though.

*Which NF (other than your own type) do you feel most similar to and why? Or, if you'd like, you can explain how you feel similar to each NF.* Probably INFP, because of the Fi thing. But functionally, I operate most like ENFJs, though I'm clearly introverted. 

*Which non-NF do you feel most similar to and why?* INTJ, because of dominant Ni.

*Do you find yourself connecting more with other NFs than other types?* Generally, yes. Most of my close friends are ENFJs. I do think I get sick of NFs more quickly, though; particularly of ENFJs and other INFJs... too much of the same, maybe? I'm certainly more intrigued by non-NFs, though.

*On a scale of 1 to 10 (1=completely irrelevant; 10=describes perfectly), how meaningful is MBTI? In other words, how important do you think someone’s type is in describing or knowing them as a person? Explain your answer, if you care to.* 8.5/10. I think it's extremely important, but it's more meaningful when accompanied by other personality typing methods (Enneagram, Big 5, astrology, etc.) to truly define a personality. However, knowing someone's MBTI type is VERY useful to me when I'm trying to understand someone.

*As an extension of #7, do you think other members of your own type are more similar to you than are people of other types (overall)?* Yes, at least in the areas covered by cognitive functions.

*Has your knowledge of MBTI influenced the way you interact with others? Is so, in what way(s)?* I type people in my head upon first contact. And I try to help them in ways I believe to be most effective using their function stack.

*What cognitive function feels the most alien to you/do you have the most difficulty developing?* Te, for sure. I can be very logical, but in a Ti sort of way, and Te either intrigues me or (the more likely scenario) annoys the crap out of me. Still, I feel I don't understand it nor do I understand how to use it very well at all, and being that it seems to be so valued in American society, I wish I could develop it better. Also, I don't understand Si very well (I can't seem to find a decent description of it anywhere), but it doesn't feel as alien to me as Te does.

*What characteristics about you do you think make up your identity the most?* Introspectiveness, perfectionism, intellectual curiosity, introversion, sensitivity, creativity, independence. In that order.

*If different from #11, what characteristics do you think are most ideal, or are admirable for someone to have?* Tolerance, empathy, and respect are some big ones.

*Are the characteristics you listed in #11 and #12 consistent with those often used to describe your type?* I believe so 


Bolding the ones I _don't_ identify with as much as the others.

*Warm* - I think I appear more detached than I want to be.
Gentle
Caring
Creative
Complex
Idealistic
Insightful
Sensitive
Excellent verbal skills
*Romantic* - In my head, sure, but realistically, not at all.
Deep
Future-oriented
Philosophical
Value-oriented
Counseling
Loyal
Inspirational
Individualistic
Agreeable
*People-person* - I focus on others' opinions and care about others, but I'm not outgoing/social.
Harmonizing
Honest
Service-oriented
Approval-seeking
Supportive
Empathetic
Introspective
Visionary 
Imaginative 
Meaning-seeking
Self-aware 
*Passionate* - In the romantic sense, no. Regarding general emotions, I'm on the fence.
Expressive 
*Dramatic* - Doubtful.


----------



## Zamyatin (Jun 10, 2014)

*1: What is your type?* INFJ
*2: On a scale of 1 to 10, how confident are you that you actually an INFJ?* 9
*3: What other types have you tested as, or have considered?* I tested consistently as an INTP for years. INTJ did pop up from time to time. Turned out to be a bad case of the Ni-Ti loop.
*4: Which NF (other than your own type) do you feel most similar to and why?* Probably ENFJ. I generally clash with INFPs and especially ENFPs because many of them have a tendency to gravitate towards romantic nonsense in their personal philosophies. Like, say, Emerson, the most overrated author you'll ever read in a standard American lit class.
*5: Which non-NF do you feel most similar to and why?* I get along well with INTJs actually, though I prefer it when they don't actually know they're INTJs and thus haven't been exposed to the whole "mastermind culture" you find online.
*6: Do you find yourself connecting more with other NFs than other types?* Not really. I've connected well with other INFJs, but by and large I prefer to speak with rationals.
*7: On a scale of 1 to 10 (1=completely irrelevant; 10=describes perfectly), how meaningful is MBTI? In other words, how important do you think someone’s type is in describing or knowing them as a person? Explain your answer, if you care to.* Probably a 5. It gives a handy shortcut to the way they think, but there's a lot of variety within types. I mean hell, I probably don't seem like your standard INFJ myself.
*8: As an extension of #7, do you think other members of your own type are more similar to you than are people of other types (overall)?* Yes.
*9: Has your knowledge of MBTI influenced the way you interact with others? Is so, in what way(s)?* Not really. I wonder about the people I know from time to time, but normally it has little impact on how I relate to others. 
*10: What cognitive function feels the most alien to you/do you have the most difficulty developing?* Si would be the most alien, though Se is the difficult one I hate trying to develop.
*11: What characteristics about you do you think make up your identity the most?* I can be rather harsh, and most people say I have some measure of confidence.
*12: If different from #11, what characteristics do you think are most ideal, or are admirable for someone to have?* Decisiveness, intelligence and courage.
*13: Are the characteristics you listed in #11 and #12 consistent with those often used to describe your type?* Harsh, no. Confident, rarely. Decisive, sometimes. Intelligent and courageous, occasionally.


----------



## LalaithAeroniel (Jun 10, 2014)

imaginaryrobot said:


> First of all…what is your type?
> On a scale of 1 to 10 (1= low, 10= high), how confident are you that you actually are the type you say you are?
> What other types have you tested as, or have considered? Even if it’s a long list, go ahead and state them.
> Which NF (other than your own type) do you feel most similar to and why? Or, if you'd like, you can explain how you feel similar to each NF.
> ...


1. INFJ
2. 10
3. I've also tested as INFP and ISFP.
4. Probably feel most similar to ENFJs and INFPs. For some reason, I have more trouble relating to ENFPs. 
5. Most similar to INTJ, I think because of how we use intuition. 
6. I connect more with N or F types, so that includes NTs and SFs as well. 
7. About a 6. Type theory has helped me get a better grasp on how our minds work in different ways, and I like to know a person's type so I can better understand where they are coming from. But it's not the only factor in determining a person's character.
8. Yes, I feel most similar to other INFJs. 
9. Yes. I'm more confident about my own Ni and Fe after learning about my type, which has made me more comfortable interacting with others. Knowledge of MBTI also helps me relate to people with different viewpoints and worldviews.
10. Sensing feels most alien, particularly Si. I have a hard time discussing ideas with Si-dominant types.
11. My faith, my imagination, my concern for others people's feelings, my creativity, my sensitivity.
12. Strong moral code, faith, concern for other people, intelligence, imagination
13. I think so.

Bolded words are the ones I relate to.

*Warm
Gentle
Caring
Creative
Complex
Idealistic
Insightful
Sensitive*
Excellent verbal skills - written, yes but verbal not so much
*Romantic
Deep*
Future-oriented - sometimes
*Philosophical
Value-oriented
Counseling
Loyal
Inspirational
Individualistic
Agreeable*
People-person - I'm very much an introvert. I like people, but couldn't call myself a "people person"
*Harmonizing
Honest
Service-oriented
Approval-seeking
Supportive
Empathetic
Introspective
Visionary 
Imaginative 
Meaning-seeking
Self-aware 
Passionate*
Expressive - I have trouble expressing myself. Sometimes I just start waving my hands around hoping whoever I'm trying to express myself to will develop mind-reading powers
*Dramatic *


----------



## gracie1030 (Jun 15, 2014)

1.First of all…what is your type?

INFJ

2.On a scale of 1 to 10 (1= low, 10= high), how confident are you that you actually are the type you say you are?

10

3.What other types have you tested as, or have considered? Even if it’s a long list, go ahead and state them.

INTJ

4.Which NF (other than your own type) do you feel most similar to and why? Or, if you'd like, you can explain how you feel similar to each NF.

ENFJs, really. They are a lot like me except extroverted. I relate to their directness and ability to judge more so than the other NFs. 

5.Which non-NF do you feel most similar to and why?

INTJs. I can be pretty cold emotionally for an NF. I really do like to research and learn everything there is about a certain subject. I like the arts as well as science and math, and a lot of the time, I think I'm 100% right lol. But I am definitely an INFJ, because I believe in magic and meditation and a lot of things an INTJ would scoff at. 

6.Do you find yourself connecting more with other NFs than other types?

Yeah. Relationship wise, I love the company of other NFs. My best friend is an ENFP and we have deep and wonderful conversations about life and philosophy. I can just look into another NF's eyes and find a common ground, an unexplainable connection we both have. Sometimes I find NTs more mentally stimulating and more interesting, but I couldn't live without my NFs 

7.On a scale of 1 to 10 (1=completely irrelevant; 10=describes perfectly), how meaningful is MBTI? In other words, how important do you think someone’s type is in describing or knowing them as a person? Explain your answer, if you care to.

7. Some people I just can't fit into a certain type, but a lot of the time a person fits extremely accurately. It's helped me to see different perspectives in where the other person is coming from. Sometimes I feel guilty for fitting them into one of the 16 types. I don't want to be blinded by the type I label them. Sometimes I wish I hadn't come across it so I could just see the person as a person, not a type, and everything associated with that type. But over all, I find it helpful and accurate. 

8.As an extension of #7, do you think other members of your own type are more similar to you than are people of other types (overall)?

Definitely. I've never met anyone more similar to me than my fellow INFJs.

9.Has your knowledge of MBTI influenced the way you interact with others? Is so, in what way(s)?

Yeah, but I can't really think of anything specific. 

10.What cognitive function feels the most alien to you/do you have the most difficulty developing?

Si..such a pain!! I have trouble memorizing names, dates, where I put my cell phone, and practically everything. I often repeat myself to my friends because I can't remember that I've already told them before. My ISTJ friend calls me Dory I feel disconnected because of my lack of introverted sensing. This might be weird, but sometimes my hands look alien and I think it's strange that I'm a physical person. 

11.What characteristics about you do you think make up your identity the most?

I'm really loyal. Even if my friends are not the best to me, I know it's because they're going through a hard time, so I stick around and things get better. I am pretty smart for a 15 year old, if I do say so myself. I'm pretty quiet. I can be delusional sometimes, and overly idealistic. I'm weird. Many of my acquaintances have told me that over the years, but I take it as a compliment. 

12.If different from #11, what characteristics do you think are most ideal, or are admirable for someone to have?

Intelligence, individuality, and just overall kindness and empathy.

13.Are the characteristics you listed in #11 and #12 consistent with those often used to describe your type? 

Yep.


This next part is all about whether you relate to these words that are common descriptors for NF types. You can bold those you relate to (or don't relate to, if that's easier - but please specify which you're doing), and elaborate, if you wish.

*Warm*
*Gentle*
* Caring*
Creative - I sometimes have trouble being creative.
* Complex*
* Idealistic*
* Insightful*
* Sensitive*
Excellent verbal skills - In writing, but I can't talk to save my life!
Romantic - Sometimes..
* Deep*
*Future-oriented*
*Philosophical*
*Value-oriented*
Counseling - Sometimes I have trouble giving people advice.
*Loyal*
*Inspirational*
*Individualistic*
*Agreeable*
People-person - Very much an introvert!
* Harmonizing*
* Honest*
Service-oriented - Sometimes.
*Approval-seeking*
*Supportive*
*Empathetic*
*Introspective*
*Visionary *
*Imaginative *
*Meaning-seeking*
*Self-aware *
*Passionate*
*Expressive *
*Dramatic *


----------



## Kitty.diane (May 12, 2014)

imaginaryrobot said:


> Hello NFs (or other type that happen to be lurking)! I always get excited about filling out surveys so I thought I’d make one and share it. It was made with NFs in mind, but any type can take it… you just may need to reword the questions to make sense for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is absolutely 100% no way i am not an ENFP. The type most similar to me is ENTP for sure. (My mom is one and we are strange creatures in our family but almost identical to each other) when i need my "introvert time" i find i rely heavily on the company and thoughts of INTPs. (Like my mom without all the talking!) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kayaycee. (Jun 20, 2014)

*1. First of all…what is your type?* ENFJ

*2. On a scale of 1 to 10 (1= low, 10= high), how confident are you that you actually are the type you say you are?* 10

*What other types have you tested as, or have considered? Even if it’s a long list, go ahead and state them.* I have tested as ENFP before, but it's because I was split between P and J on the quiz and ENFP was the default. Out of all my traits, it's only in my J that I'm not as strong. I know however that I am very much an ENFJ

*Which NF (other than your own type) do you feel most similar to and why? Or, if you'd like, you can explain how you feel similar to each NF.* 
INFP - I've gravitated to this type the most, if looking at quantity of close friends, and I'd say we tend to have similar values. I think this type I'm the least similar to.
INFJ - I feel such a pull to INFJs. Very similar value system. I like sharing the xNFJ perspective of life with them, as it can be lonely so it can feel like a breath of fresh air.
ENFP - I would say energy-wise, I'm most similar to the ENFP. Being extroverts, we match one another and build off of each other.

*Which non-NF do you feel most similar to and why?* Wow I'm not sure, probably ESFJ because of the emphasis on FJ and being outwardly focused.

*Do you find yourself connecting more with other NFs than other types?* Overall, probably. But I have a great number of INTJ and ENTJ friends as well.

*On a scale of 1 to 10 (1=completely irrelevant; 10=describes perfectly), how meaningful is MBTI? In other words, how important do you think someone’s type is in describing or knowing them as a person? Explain your answer, if you care to.* I would give it a 6 because while it is helpful to understand them, it is only a map to their personality. It isn't who they are. It's a map. I know so many INFPs for example, and while they all share similar tendencies, they're all very different people.

*As an extension of #7, do you think other members of your own type are more similar to you than are people of other types (overall)?* I have no idea. I am not close with any other ENFJs (that I'm aware of).

*Has your knowledge of MBTI influenced the way you interact with others? Is so, in what way(s)?* Eh, I don't know if it's changed how I interact with them, but I do have more feelings of camaraderie. 

*What cognitive function feels the most alien to you/do you have the most difficulty developing?* Ummm, probably T. or S.

*What characteristics about you do you think make up your identity the most?* Altruism, compassion, playful, caring, creative, fun, witty, reliable... 

*If different from #11, what characteristics do you think are most ideal, or are admirable for someone to have?* I would say I value the above, but I think motivation and being able to think logically are important qualities as well. I don't think F or T are more or less important than one another, though I put more value on F for myself.

*Are the characteristics you listed in #11 and #12 consistent with those often used to describe your type?* For the most part


This next part is all about whether you relate to these words that are common descriptors for NF types. You can bold those you relate to (or don't relate to, if that's easier - but please specify which you're doing), and elaborate, if you wish.

*Warm*
Gentle
*Caring*
*Creative*
Complex
Idealistic
Insightful
Sensitive
Excellent verbal skills
*Romantic*
*Deep*
Future-oriented
Philosophical
*Value-oriented*
Counseling
Loyal
Inspirational
Individualistic
Agreeable
People-person
*Harmonizing*
Honest
*Service-oriented*
Approval-seeking
Supportive
*Empathetic*
*Introspective*
Visionary 
Imaginative 
Meaning-seeking
*Self-aware *
Passionate
Expressive 
Dramatic


----------



## pronetowander (Jun 21, 2014)

First of all…what is your type?
*INFJ*

On a scale of 1 to 10 (1= low, 10= high), how confident are you that you actually are the type you say you are?
*7- I've also been typed INFP a few times, but I am pretty sure I'm INFJ*

What other types have you tested as, or have considered? Even if it’s a long list, go ahead and state them.
*INFP.... And also once ISFJ*

Which NF (other than your own type) do you feel most similar to and why? Or, if you'd like, you can explain how you feel similar to each NF.
*INFP. I have an INFP friend and we are both creative, sensitive, quiet, reserved, hard to get to know, and we don't like it when people we don't know hug us. or, even people we do know, sometimes. we're both very careful and we overthink things- and we both have low self-esteem. On the other hand, though, we're both a little crazy and can be spontaneous. One of the big differences I see, though, is that she is a little bit scatterbrained, but she is laidback, and I am more uptight and anxious. *

Which non-NF do you feel most similar to and why?
*ISFJ. One of my best friends is an ISFJ and her and I have tons of similarities. We're both very sensitive and afraid of hurting people, and if someone attacks our values or we see something we don't agree with, we will both be the ones standing up, even if it's not a big deal to anyone else. We're both very quiet and get stressed out easily, but I am more arts-oriented, and she enjoys science. My mother is also an ISFJ, and these traits are the same for her, as well.*

Do you find yourself connecting more with other NFs than other types?
*That depends. I get along with everyone.*

On a scale of 1 to 10 (1=completely irrelevant; 10=describes perfectly), how meaningful is MBTI? In other words, how important do you think someone’s type is in describing or knowing them as a person? Explain your answer, if you care to.
*5... there are 16 types, but there are thousands of different versions of each type. No one can be put into a box, no matter how hard we try.*

As an extension of #7, do you think other members of your own type are more similar to you than are people of other types (overall)?
*I have no idea. The only INFJ I know is me... ha ha. But from these forums, we seem pretty similar.... more similar than I am to other types.*

Has your knowledge of MBTI influenced the way you interact with others? Is so, in what way(s)?
*When I have a conflict with a person, I try to look up their type to see what might be the root of the problem. Before this, I foolishly assumed everyone thought the way I do. But now, I can do my best to make everyone happy and comfortable...*

What cognitive function feels the most alien to you/do you have the most difficulty developing?
*I don't understand this question xP o you mean those Fe Ti things? I haven't really learned about them enough to answer this *

What characteristics about you do you think make up your identity the most?
*Creative, reserved, quiet, genuine, philanthropic...*

If different from #11, what characteristics do you think are most ideal, or are admirable for someone to have?
*Compassion, patience, ingenuity*

Are the characteristics you listed in #11 and #12 consistent with those often used to describe your type? 
*Actually, yes... except maybe not patience so much ha ha *


This next part is all about whether you relate to these words that are common descriptors for NF types. You can bold those you relate to (or don't relate to, if that's easier - but please specify which you're doing), and elaborate, if you wish.

*I'll bold the words that people describe me as...*
Warm
*Gentle*
*Caring*
*Creative*
*Complex*
*Idealistic*
*Insightful*
*Sensitive*
*Excellent verbal skills- that is, writing, not speaking per se*
Romantic
*Deep*
Future-oriented
*Philosophical*
Value-oriented
*Counseling*
Loyal
Inspirational
*Individualistic*
Agreeable
*People-person*
Harmonizing
Honest
*Service-oriented
Approval-seeking*
*Supportive
Empathetic*
*Introspective*
Visionary
*Imaginative*
*Meaning-seeking*
Self-aware
*Passionate*
Expressive
Dramatic 

*This is a good survey, very interesting!!!*


----------



## nuut (Jan 13, 2014)

*First of all…what is your type?*

ENTP

*On a scale of 1 to 10 (1= low, 10= high), how confident are you that you actually are the type you say you are?*

8/10

*What other types have you tested as, or have considered? Even if it’s a long list, go ahead and state them.*

Tested INFP prior to knowing anything about MBTI, then I tested INTJ. Didn't really fit, ENTP feels like home. 

*Which NF (other than your own type) do you feel most similar to and why? Or, if you'd like, you can explain how you feel similar to each NF.*

I'm not sure... I get along great with the INFP's I know i real life. 

*Which non-NF do you feel most similar to and why?*

Not sure, again. 

*Do you find yourself connecting more with other NFs than other types?*

YES. I can relate a lot more to NF's in ideals and opinions compared to any other type. 

*On a scale of 1 to 10 (1=completely irrelevant; 10=describes perfectly), how meaningful is MBTI? In other words, how important do you think someone’s type is in describing or knowing them as a person? Explain your answer, if you care to.
*
I believe it can be a useful tool in understanding yourself and others. Its best to use that knowledge to empower oneself rather than become complacent. 

*As an extension of #7, do you think other members of your own type are more similar to you than are people of other types (overall)?
Has your knowledge of MBTI influenced the way you interact with others? Is so, in what way(s)?*

Members of my own type are most similar to me, and yes it has encouraged me to be more mindful of how i treat others and myself. 

*What cognitive function feels the most alien to you/do you have the most difficulty developing?*

Probably Se. 

*What characteristics about you do you think make up your identity the most?*

Warm-hearted, intelligent and spontaneous.

*If different from #11, what characteristics do you think are most ideal, or are admirable for someone to have?*

Intelligence, compassion, acceptance, adventurous, open minded. 

*Are the characteristics you listed in #11 and #12 consistent with those often used to describe your type?*

This next part is all about whether you relate to these words that are common descriptors for NF types. You can bold those you relate to (or don't relate to, if that's easier - but please specify which you're doing), and elaborate, if you wish.

*Warm*
*Gentle
Caring
Creative
Complex
Idealistic*
Insightful
Sensitive
Excellent verbal skills
Romantic
*Deep
Future-oriented*
Philosophical
Value-oriented
Counseling
Loyal
Inspirational
*Individualistic*
Agreeable
People-person
Harmonizing
*Honest*
Service-oriented
*Approval-seeking*
Supportive
*Empathetic*
Introspective
*Visionary *
Imaginative 
*Meaning-seeking*
Self-aware 
*Passionate
Expressive *
Dramatic


----------



## kittenmogu (Jun 19, 2014)

First of all…what is your type? *ISFP!*
On a scale of 1 to 10 (1= low, 10= high), how confident are you that you actually are the type you say you are? *9!*
What other types have you tested as, or have considered? Even if it’s a long list, go ahead and state them. *Have also typed as INFP and ENFP (which explains what I'm doing here hahaha) and briefly INTJ.*
Which NF (other than your own type) do you feel most similar to and why? Or, if you'd like, you can explain how you feel similar to each NF. *I could change NF in this question to SP, but in reality I relate so much more to NFs than other SP types! I feel like this is normal for ISFP. I can relate most to other INFPs. There's Fi-dom and inferior Te. We're both associated with art, and art involves a lot of meaning and concept.*
Which non-NF do you feel most similar to and why? *INTJ, because ISFP also uses Ni Te, but ultimately I truly thrive with Fi and Se *:wink:
Do you find yourself connecting more with other NFs than other types? *Hm.. yes! Actually, the only types I don't really connect with are other SPs??! NF, NT, SJ, it's all good!*
On a scale of 1 to 10 (1=completely irrelevant; 10=describes perfectly), how meaningful is MBTI? In other words, how important do you think someone’s type is in describing or knowing them as a person? Explain your answer, if you care to. *7/8.* *I think MBTI cannot override the truth of a person. We are more than types, we are people. But MBTI can provide insight and understanding to something that already exists, so long as we are careful to not let MBTI unnecessarily color our perception/judgment of something. It can help us give shape to what was previously an amorphous understanding of someone.*
As an extension of #7, do you think other members of your own type are more similar to you than are people of other types (overall)? *Theoretically they should be. I don't know any that well. I haven't even met many. I wish I could say.*
Has your knowledge of MBTI influenced the way you interact with others? Is so, in what way(s)? *It's made me more understanding of their perspective. I'm less likely to be frustrated with something different from me. It has also made it easier for me to explain myself to others.*
What cognitive function feels the most alien to you/do you have the most difficulty developing? *Ti. Even though it's supposed to be similar to Fi, perhaps it's too similar and different at the same time. I try to understand it or replicate it, but then my Fi just takes over.*
What characteristics about you do you think make up your identity the most? *My compassion and my passion, my sensitivity, my self-reflection, my close-held values, my love of simple things, my capacity for love and intimacy, and my creativity.*
If different from #11, what characteristics do you think are most ideal, or are admirable for someone to have? *Being able to handle conflict and to not take things personally unnecessarily. To be able to persuade others. To want to be actively involved with world issues outside the self that are of importance.*
Are the characteristics you listed in #11 and #12 consistent with those often used to describe your type? *Haha, not really.*

This next part is all about whether you relate to these words that are common descriptors for NF types. You can bold those you relate to (or don't relate to, if that's easier - but please specify which you're doing), and elaborate, if you wish.

Warm
*Gentle
Caring
Creative*
Complex
*Idealistic
Insightful
Sensitive
Excellent verbal skills*
*Romantic
Deep*
Future-oriented
Philosophical
*Value-oriented
Counseling*
Loyal
*Inspirational
Individualistic
Agreeable*
People-person
Harmonizing
*Honest
Service-oriented*
Approval-seeking
*Supportive
Empathetic
Introspective*
Visionary 
*Imaginative 
Meaning-seeking
Self-aware 
Passionate*
Expressive 
Dramatic


----------



## 121689 (Jun 21, 2014)

First of all…what is your type?
INFJ
On a scale of 1 to 10 (1= low, 10= high), how confident are you that you actually are the type you say you are?
A 10 now. A mbti typer recently clarified a lot of things for me.
What other types have you tested as, or have considered? Even if it’s a long list, go ahead and state them.
When I was 13, I got ISFP, and as of more recently I've gotten INFP once before.
Which NF (other than your own type) do you feel most similar to and why? Or, if you'd like, you can explain how you feel similar to each NF.
I can see how I got INFP as well, as there are some characteristics they have that INFJ's have as well, they're just driven by different motives. I don't know about similarities, but I get along well with ENFPs and ENFJs the most.
Which non-NF do you feel most similar to and why?
ISTJ, I think just because my sister and dad identify with being an ISTJ 

Do you find yourself connecting more with other NFs than other types?
Not really, right now I'm connected with a balance of SFs, NFs and NTs

On a scale of 1 to 10 (1=completely irrelevant; 10=describes perfectly), how meaningful is MBTI? In other words, how important do you think someone’s type is in describing or knowing them as a person? Explain your answer, if you care to.
Oh tricky...I'm going to say 7. The MBTI system is wonderful for figuring out the bare bones of why a certain person is a certain way or does a certain thing. But to completely commit and conform to a type, or to take each description as the only possibility for everyone who types as such is silly. For example, I know about 5 ENFPs currently and none are even remotely the same person. The only similarity between all of them is how they use their functions: Ne-Fi-Te-Si. This is why I really try to focus myself, and help others focus on the functions alone for typing, rather than certain stereotypes a specific type might have. 

As an extension of #7, do you think other members of your own type are more similar to you than are people of other types (overall)?
Only in terms of functions and in some cases, certain mannerisms-which basically lead back to the functions anyways as to why we have those mannerisms. 

Has your knowledge of MBTI influenced the way you interact with others? Is so, in what way(s)?
A little bit! Knowing what type someone is, or even being able to identify it helps me to understand what/why/how they do things and to know them better.

What cognitive function feels the most alien to you/do you have the most difficulty developing?
Definitely Se! If any of you have heard of the Se grip-it's awful to be in and hard to get out of. That's what happens when I try too hard to engage in it when it hasn't even fully developed.

What characteristics about you do you think make up your identity the most?
Hmmm, caring, comforting, passionate, good at listening

If different from #11, what characteristics do you think are most ideal, or are admirable for someone to have?
Honesty is beautiful

Are the characteristics you listed in #11 and #12 consistent with those often used to describe your type?
I think so...I wouldn't be surprised if most INFJs related to those characteristics 

This next part is all about whether you relate to these words that are common descriptors for NF types. You can bold those you relate to (or don't relate to, if that's easier - but please specify which you're doing), and elaborate, if you wish.

*Warm
Gentle
Caring
Creative*
Complex
Idealistic
*Insightful
Sensitive*
Excellent verbal skills
Romantic
*Deep
Future-oriented
Philosophical
Value-oriented
Counseling
Loyal
Inspirational
Individualistic
Agreeable*
People-person (Depends on my mood, tbh)
*Harmonizing
Honest
Service-oriented*
Approval-seeking (Sometimes)
*Supportive
Empathetic
Introspective
Visionary 
Imaginative 
Meaning-seeking
Self-aware 
Passionate*
Expressive 
Dramatic


----------



## mirrorghost (Sep 18, 2012)

First of all…what is your type?
*INFP*

On a scale of 1 to 10 (1= low, 10= high), how confident are you that you actually are the type you say you are?
*9. i always live a smidgen of room open for reinterpretation, but i still keep coming back to INFP as being 'mostly' me.*

What other types have you tested as, or have considered? Even if it’s a long list, go ahead and state them.
*INFJ and to a lesser extent, ENFP.*

Which NF (other than your own type) do you feel most similar to and why? Or, if you'd like, you can explain how you feel similar to each NF.
*INFJ and ENFP. *
*i can't explain why for INFJ, but around my boyfriend i feel i act a bit ENFP-ish. maybe with some close friends too, but not with most people.*

Which non-NF do you feel most similar to and why?
*i guess it'd be ISFP because i also appreciate art and aesthetics, and am somewhat adept as them when it comes to fashion, though maybe not quite as much as they are. (also my boyfriend is an ISFP and i relate to him a lot yet there are also differences, most obviously with the Ne and Se.)*

Do you find yourself connecting more with other NFs than other types?
*yes, almost always.*

On a scale of 1 to 10 (1=completely irrelevant; 10=describes perfectly), how meaningful is MBTI? In other words, how important do you think someone’s type is in describing or knowing them as a person? Explain your answer, if you care to. 
*i suppose 6. i like to use MBTI to help myself with certain internal issues (along with a lot of other archetypal psychology/occult-y things.) i also find MBTI helps me understand people i find difficult or frustrating. it makes it easier to deal with them, to an extent.*

As an extension of #7, do you think other members of your own type are more similar to you than are people of other types (overall)?
*maybe to a degree, but not completely. i think i've also really related to a lot of ENFPs and to a slightly lesser extent, INFJs in my life.*

Has your knowledge of MBTI influenced the way you interact with others? Is so, in what way(s)?
*i think so...i have tried to channel Fe a bit more when dealing with people, though it probably comes off awkwardly. *

What cognitive function feels the most alien to you/do you have the most difficulty developing?
*i think either Ti or Se. luckily my boyfriend often uses Se so i have kind of sort of absorbed a bit of his way of experiencing the world and can remind myself to try to pay attention to my surroundings and notice them more. i don't think i could ever develop Ti much at all...*

What characteristics about you do you think make up your identity the most?
*open-minded, questioning, idealistic, very introverted, creative, empathetic (but more to certain people/things than others, i admit), fascination with the unknown/esoteric/grey areas of life.*

If different from #11, what characteristics do you think are most ideal, or are admirable for someone to have?
*some of the things from #11 as well as tolerant on a social-justice level (race, gender/gender-identity, sexual orientation, etc), thoughtful. it's actually easier for me to think of things that are NOT ideal, like not power hungry, not arrogant, not competitive.*

Are the characteristics you listed in #11 and #12 consistent with those often used to describe your type?
*yeah for the most part.*

This next part is all about whether you relate to these words that are common descriptors for NF types. You can *bold those you relate to *(or don't relate to, if that's easier - but please specify which you're doing), and elaborate, if you wish.


Warm- sometimes. i am very warm with _certain_ people, and/or after getting to know someone i can be, but in a general sense, out in the world, i am pretty aloof.
Gentle
Caring- for certain things, i am not a "caregiver" type. but the things i care about, i _really_ care about.
*Creative*
*Complex*
*Idealistic*
*Insightful*
*Sensitive*
*Excellent verbal skills -*more with writing than speaking, but even then i have trouble expressing myself.
*Romantic*
*Deep*
*Future-oriented*
*Philosophical*
*Value-oriented*
*Counseling*
*Loyal*
*Inspirational*
*Individualistic*
Agreeable
People-person
Harmonizing
*Honest*
Service-oriented
Approval-seeking
Supportive
*Empathetic*
*Introspective*
*Visionary *
*Imaginative *
*Meaning-seeking*
*Self-aware *
*Passionate*
Expressive again, sometimes. with people i feel comfortable with i am very expressive, but not in general. 
Dramatic* -* i've been called this from time to time, in certain one on one relationships, but i am not a dramatic person in general. which makes me thinks i could be sx in enneagram-land.


----------



## BlackFandango (Apr 4, 2014)

> First of all…what is your type?


INFJ



> On a scale of 1 to 10 (1= low, 10= high), how confident are you that you actually are the type you say you are?


10



> What other types have you tested as, or have considered? Even if it’s a long list, go ahead and state them.


I've tested as INFP, INTJ, and ENFJ.



> Which NF (other than your own type) do you feel most similar to and why? Or, if you'd like, you can explain how you feel similar to each NF.


Probably INFPs are the ones I connect to the most, being an introvert.



> Which non-NF do you feel most similar to and why?


When indulging my Se impulses, I can come off like something of an ISFP.



> Do you find yourself connecting more with other NFs than other types?


Sometimes, depends on the person.



> On a scale of 1 to 10 (1=completely irrelevant; 10=describes perfectly), how meaningful is MBTI? In other words, how important do you think someone’s type is in describing or knowing them as a person? Explain your answer, if you care to.


Hmm... MBTI is a tool for knowing oneself, if one isn't honest the tool is useless. It only describes cognitive processes but _who a person is_ goes deeper than that.



> As an extension of #7, do you think other members of your own type are more similar to you than are people of other types (overall)?


To an extent, yes.



> Has your knowledge of MBTI influenced the way you interact with others? Is so, in what way(s)?


Not particularly.



> What cognitive function feels the most alien to you/do you have the most difficulty developing?


Most of the Si users I know get bogged down in too much detail for my taste. I can't follow it.



> What characteristics about you do you think make up your identity the most?


I can be very empathic, and adapt very well to different personalities. I can also be coldly logical and critical at times, disliking lapses in logical reasoning.



> If different from #11, what characteristics do you think are most ideal, or are admirable for someone to have?


I admire people who are caring enough to have moral ideals, and want to improve the world, but are smart enough to back their positions up logically. I also admire humility: the ability to admit when one is wrong, and can change one's mind.



> Are the characteristics you listed in #11 and #12 consistent with those often used to describe your type?


I think so?

––

Warm
Gentle
Caring
Creative
Complex
Idealistic
Insightful
Sensitive
Excellent verbal skills
Romantic
Deep
Future-oriented
Philosophical
Value-oriented
Counseling
Loyal
*Inspirational*
Individualistic
Agreeable
*People-person*
Harmonizing
Honest
*Service-oriented*
Approval-seeking
Supportive
Empathetic
Introspective
Visionary
Imaginative
Meaning-seeking
Self-aware
Passionate
Expressive
*Dramatic*

(I did the ones I _didn't_ relate to.)


----------



## missjayjay (May 5, 2014)

1.First of all…what is your type?
I'm and INFJ

2.On a scale of 1 to 10 (1= low, 10= high), how confident are you that you actually are the type you say you are?
10 

3.What other types have you tested as, or have considered? Even if it’s a long list, go ahead and state them.
I've have only tested as an INFJ or ENFJ......

4.Which NF (other than your own type) do you feel most similar to and why? Or, if you'd like, you can explain how you feel similar to each NF.
*Infp and Enfj*
-I feel similar to the Enfj because, they seem to have my same drive and determination to care for others. Also, the Enfj usually has the Infj's morals, values, and ideals, they just seems to be more of a do-er then a dreamer. Not saying the Infj doesn't "do", but just that they don't usually have that kinda outgoing/out there personality.
-I feel similar to the Infp because, they are very creative, much like the Infj. Even more creative then the Infj. They also seem to be kind hearted, sensitive and great listeners like the Infj. :happy:

5.Which non-NF do you feel most similar to and why?
The non-NF type I feel most similar to is the Intp. The Intp seems to think very deeply like the Infj, and can come up with these crazy amazing Ideas. Also they are quiet, good listener, and somewhat sensitive. 

6.Do you find yourself connecting more with other NFs than other types?
Yes, even though I can understand almost all types:wink:. I tend to connect more with NF's- Diplomats.

7.On a scale of 1 to 10 (1=completely irrelevant; 10=describes perfectly), how meaningful is MBTI? In other words, how important do you think someone’s type is in describing or knowing them as a person? Explain your answer, if you care to.
10- When I find out someone personalty type I feel I can understand them a little bit better.(understand how they think) 

8.As an extension of #7, do you think other members of your own type are more similar to you than are people of other types 
(overall)?
Yes......:tongue:

9.Has your knowledge of MBTI influenced the way you interact with others? If so, in what way(s)?
Yes, When i talk to people, I'm usually trying to figure out there type, while in a conversation lol Overall it does help me find a better way to communicate with that person. also, it's helps me fix my flaws and bad habits I have when communicating. 

10.What cognitive function feels the most alien to you/do you have the most difficulty developing?
my Se, It's kinda hard having Ni and Se ( it's a contradictory). Also, my Ti can be a big setback. 

11.What characteristics about you do you think make up your identity the most? If different from #11, what characteristics do you think are most ideal, or are admirable for someone to have?
I'd say I'm friendly, creative, kindhearted, sensitive, independent, stubborn, quiet, reflective, protective, meaningful. I admire when people are considerate, non-selfish, brave. 

12.Are the characteristics you listed in #11 and #12 consistent with those often used to describe your type?
yes, that's usually what we're known for.roud:


----------



## blackout (Jan 11, 2014)

*First of all…what is your type?*
INFP

*On a scale of 1 to 10 (1= low, 10= high), how confident are you that you actually are the type you say you are?*
8.5. I'm pretty confident about it at the moment, but sometimes I have my doubts, but I've heard that's common among INFPs anyway...

*What other types have you tested as, or have considered? Even if it’s a long list, go ahead and state them.*
Well, when I first found out about MBTI, I thought I was ISFP... but I was 12 and only just beginning to develop my secondary Ne, and I realized within a week or two that I was actually an INFP, so that was pretty short-lived. There's also the occasional time when I test as INFJ.

*Which NF (other than your own type) do you feel most similar to and why? Or, if you'd like, you can explain how you feel similar to each NF.*
INFJ, because they're also really introverted and try to avoid people whenever necessary :laughing:
Well, there's other reasons too. I'm more predictable than most Perceiving types (but that may just be due to introversion), and I tend to come across as really serious at first. Although they usually seem to have their act together, and I never have (and probably never will).
I relate to ENFPs a lot too, but... well, they don't shut up. Ever. :mellow: (don't get me wrong, I like them, but the immature ones can get kind of annoying at times)
I've found that I do relate well with ENFJs at first... but then not so much later on. 

*Which non-NF do you feel most similar to and why?*
ISFP. I fit a lot of the ISFP stereotypes, for one thing... also, I'm not really "future-oriented" like NFs are supposed to be...

*Do you find yourself connecting more with other NFs than other types?*
By far. (although I haven't actually met any INFJs)

*On a scale of 1 to 10 (1=completely irrelevant; 10=describes perfectly), how meaningful is MBTI? In other words, how important do you think someone’s type is in describing or knowing them as a person? Explain your answer, if you care to.*
6.5. I used to rely on it a lot, but then I would mistype people a lot, usually because of factors that were irrelevant to type. (I mean, I was bad... I once mistook an ISFJ for an ENFP ) The thing is, sometimes people relate more to someone with a type that isn't very similar to theirs than someone of the same type. It depends more on their values and experiences. Often people have been through more (or less) than you think.

*As an extension of #7, do you think other members of your own type are more similar to you than are people of other types (overall)?*
Well, it certainly has an effect, but there are other factors involved. In other words, it's very likely, but it's not guaranteed.

*Has your knowledge of MBTI influenced the way you interact with others? Is so, in what way(s)?*
Yeah, now I know more about what people's intentions might be, and I tend to show different sides of myself around different people mostly because I'm really insecure and need everyone to like me but that's irrelevant

*What cognitive function feels the most alien to you/do you have the most difficulty developing?*
Ti, but Te is a close second. Se's kinda weird too, I mean how can you just not worry excessively about things?! :shocked:

*What characteristics about you do you think make up your identity the most?*
Emotional, unrealistic, impractical, irrational, dramatic, irresponsible, predictable, insecure, stubborn, quiet, doormat, self-absorbed (yeah I'm not exactly confident)

*If different from #11, what characteristics do you think are most ideal, or are admirable for someone to have?*
Compassionate, imaginative, wise, loyal, friendly, kind, interesting, amusing, intelligent, hopeful, insightful

*Are the characteristics you listed in #11 and #12 consistent with those often used to describe your type?*
Well, I've seen people who don't really like INFPs use something similar to #11 to describe us. #12's more of... I dunno, ENFJ? Maybe ENFP?


This next part is all about whether you relate to these words that are common descriptors for NF types. You can bold those you relate to (or don't relate to, if that's easier - but please specify which you're doing), and elaborate, if you wish.

(bold are the ones I do relate to)
Warm
*Gentle* (I don't really consider myself this, but everyone seems to think I am so I guess it's worth a mention )
*Caring* (usually)
*Creative
Complex
Idealistic
Insightful* (to an extent)
*Sensitive*
Excellent verbal skills
*Romantic
Deep* (again, to an extent)
Future-oriented
*Philosophical
Value-oriented*
Counseling
*Loyal* (to a fault)
Inspirational
*Individualistic
Agreeable* (usually)
People-person
*Harmonizing* (somewhat)
Honest (I wish)
Service-oriented
*Approval-seeking*
*Supportive
Empathetic
Introspective*
Visionary 
*Imaginative 
Meaning-seeking
Self-aware
Passionate*
Expressive (depends on what you mean by that) 
*Dramatic*


----------



## narawithherthought (Jun 10, 2014)

> First of all…what is your type?


INFP



> On a scale of 1 to 10 (1= low, 10= high), how confident are you that you actually are the type you say you are?


10



> What other types have you tested as, or have considered? Even if it’s a long list, go ahead and state them.


I was being confused between INFP and ISFP. But, now when I study about MBTI more, I am sure I am INFP.



> Which NF (other than your own type) do you feel most similar to and why? Or, if you'd like, you can explain how you feel similar to each NF.


me and INFJ = We are good listener, respect other thinking, individual, having dream to make world better perhaps.
me and ENFJ = We take conflict, rejection, and criticism personally.
me and ENFP = We love to motivate others.



> Which non-NF do you feel most similar to and why?


ISFP. Because it's hard to separate between sensing and intuition. Even though our process of thinking is really different, but our primary thinking is Fi. I watched some videos about an idol who is challenged to hear claim. He takes everything personally and he really resembled to me, I can see myself like that if I have to do that challenge. 

And there are some stereotypes of INFP which is not same with me. I like being positive. I know most of INFPs are negative. I am negative too but only when my mood is bad or someone hurts me. But overall, I am very positive. And I am sure I am INFP.



> Do you find yourself connecting more with other NFs than other types?


Unfortunately, I never see INFJ or ENFJ in my life. So, I don't know about that. I think I will connect more with them. But, however, I find two ENFP in my life and I really like them. I feel I can share anything with them because they are so kind, really kind 



> On a scale of 1 to 10 (1=completely irrelevant; 10=describes perfectly), how meaningful is MBTI? In other words, how important do you think someone’s type is in describing or knowing them as a person? Explain your answer, if you care to.


9. I think it's really important. Now when I know now about my friends type, I can treat them accordingly with their type so I can make our relationship is stronger 



> As an extension of #7, do you think other members of your own type are more similar to you than are people of other types (overall)?


9. Yes. I really love to read these thread: "I am INFP and I am...","Stream of Consciousness", and "You know you are INFP when...". Because they are really similar with me and I feel like we are family 



> Has your knowledge of MBTI influenced the way you interact with others? Is so, in what way(s)?


Yes, it has. In example, when I knew that INTP is really being careful to do something (they think about it a lot before do it), I treat them more patiently and wait them. Yeah something like that.



> What cognitive function feels the most alien to you/do you have the most difficulty developing?


Absolutely Ti. 


> What characteristics about you do you think make up your identity the most?


Dreamer, empathy, listening, warm, happy, expressive, moody, passion, procrastinator a lot.


> If different from #11, what characteristics do you think are most ideal, or are admirable for someone to have?


person like me but neat. hahah
okay I'm serious. the most ideal for me is someone who can take action to do something to change the world. really.



> Are the characteristics you listed in #11 and #12 consistent with those often used to describe your type?


yes



> This next part is all about whether you relate to these words that are common descriptors for NF types. You can bold those you relate to (or _don't _relate to, if that's easier - but please specify which you're doing), and elaborate, if you wish.


*Warm Gentle Caring Creative* Complex *Idealistic* Insightful *Sensitive* Excellent verbal skills *Romantic Deep Future-oriented* Philosophical *Value-oriented* Counseling Loyal Inspirational *Individualistic Agreeable* People-person *Harmonizing Honest Service-oriented* Approval-seeking *Supportive Empathetic **Introspective* Visionary *Imaginative Meaning-seeking Self-aware Passionate Expressive* Dramatic


----------



## Runemarks (Jul 23, 2012)

Sounds like fun! :kitteh:



First of all…what is your type? _INFP._ 
On a scale of 1 to 10 (1= low, 10= high), how confident are you that you actually are the type you say you are? _Mmh... I'd say 8 and a half._ 
What other types have you tested as, or have considered? Even if it’s a long list, go ahead and state them._ I've always tested as INFP if I remember correctly, but I've considered ENFP and ISFP as well. ENFP because I enjoy meeting new people, I like talking with strangers and my my Ne is very high, ISFP because on the other hand I tend to live in the present and I love the idea of trying out new, thrilling experiences._ 
Which NF (other than your own type) do you feel most similar to and why? Or, if you'd like, you can explain how you feel similar to each NF. _ENFP. I might be wrong, but I find it quite easy to understand the way they "work". I've met two or three ENFPs and we have lots of things in common - our enthusiasm, the intensity of our feelings, our love for possibilities and novelty... I don't know how to explain it clearly. I simply _feel_ we're similar. And I find it wonderful._ 
Which non-NF do you feel most similar to and why? _Mm, there still are some types I don't know particularly well, but I'd say ISFP and ESTJ. From what I have seen, I get the impression that ISFPs have a very deep way of experiencing feelings that reminds me of the way I experience them myself. I like the passion they show when they talk about their ideals. They inspire me and they make me feel extremely loved and appreciated. As for ESTJs, maybe it sounds weird, but I feel more similar to them than to, say, INFJs. Of course, I'm talking about healthy, respectful and open-minded individuals. In my opinion the thing is, they look rational, pratical, resolute on outside, but they're hiding a sensitive and marvelous version of themselves deep inside. If we trust each other enough, I can convince them to show me that part of themselves, and they constantly amaze me. On the other hand, they're not afraid to speak their mind, and when they're willing to listen to someone else's point of view I find it incredibly easy to open up and be honest and clear about my opinion and my feelings. That's... something rare. I'm usually too afraid I'll hurt someone to speak my mind, but they make me feel so comfortable. I really enjoy their company. I get the feeling that they really make me a better person. That they can help me discover some aspect of my personality I didn't even imagine I had._ 
Do you find yourself connecting more with other NFs than other types? _Connecting, yes. Getting along with, not necessarily. I almost always feel like other we are _on the same wavelenght_. Sometimes I feel like that with other types as well, though. It depends on the person._ 
On a scale of 1 to 10 (1=completely irrelevant; 10=describes perfectly), how meaningful is MBTI? In other words, how important do you think someone’s type is in describing or knowing them as a person? Explain your answer, if you care to. _Around 6 or 7. To a certain extent, it helps you understand how other people reason, what it's like to perceive the world in their place, and it can make it easier for you to interact with them if you're willing to accept their needs even if they're different from yours. However, people can be and _are_ extremely and wonderfully various, and I think that's something we should always keep in mind._ 
As an extension of #7, do you think other members of your own type are more similar to you than are people of other types (overall)? _Most of the time, yes. I feel at home among other INFPs. To me, it's like I share a part of my soul with them. I do a lot of things they do, I make a lot of thoughts they make, I have a lot of feelings they have, but it's not as simple as that. I think it's something wider and deeper. _ 
Has your knowledge of MBTI influenced the way you interact with others? Is so, in what way(s)? _Mainly it has influenced the way I live my life. I used to feel like an alien, but now I know that there are a lot of people that feel the same way I do and that gives me a warm feeling. As for others, I mainly "use" MBTI to make them understand themselves and me better. I've always tended to adapt myself to others. It's an instinctive reaction._ 
What cognitive function feels the most alien to you/do you have the most difficulty developing? _I'm not sure. Introverted Thinking, maybe? I'm not good at spotting what's wrong with logical reasoning. Also, I don't want to find an objective truth or to develop a system or to know exactly how it functions. Sometimes I'm curios to learn how things work, but that's it._ 
What characteristics about you do you think make up your identity the most? _Flexibility, tolerance, gratitude, enthusiasm, contradiction, need for variety, sensibility, creativity, positivity, faith in people, capacity to listen to others and to inspire truth. Oh, look, I'm so humble... :laughing:_ 
If different from #11, what characteristics do you think are most ideal, or are admirable for someone to have? _Mainly tolerance, kindness and humility._ 
Are the characteristics you listed in #11 and #12 consistent with those often used to describe your type? _Most of them, I think._ 

This next part is all about whether you relate to these words that are common descriptors for NF types. You can bold those you relate to (or _don't _relate to, if that's easier - but please specify which you're doing), and elaborate, if you wish. -> I'll bold the ones I relate to.

Warm
*Gentle*
Caring
*Creative*
Complex
*Idealistic*
Insightful
*Sensitive*
Excellent verbal skills
Romantic
*Deep*
*Future-oriented*
Philosophical
*Value-oriented*
Counseling
*Loyal*
*Inspirational*
*Individualistic*
*Agreeable*
People-person
*Harmonizing*
Honest
Service-oriented
*Approval-seeking*
Supportive
Empathetic
*Introspective*
*Visionary *
*Imaginative *
Meaning-seeking
*Self-aware *
*Passionate*
Expressive 
Dramatic
---
Done! Sorry for my bad English. :O


----------



## Van Meter (Sep 28, 2012)

Only Intj. I didn't fully identify with the personality description, and I took an actual MBTI paper test of 300(very unnecessary) questions. Then maybe a couple months later, I was intrigued again about the whole thing and after some research knew I was Infj.


----------



## Mossy Piglet (Jul 16, 2014)

*1. First of all…what is your type?* INFP
*2. On a scale of 1 to 10 (1= low, 10= high), how confident are you that you actually are the type you say you are?* 9.098
*What other types have you tested as, or have considered? Even if it’s a long list, go ahead and state them.* I first tested as INFJ and for a long time I thought I was. I feel like an ENFP sometimes but im sure I'm not. 
*Which NF (other than your own type) do you feel most similar to and why? Or, if you'd like, you can explain how you feel similar to each NF.* I feel like a less hyper, less outgoing and self confident, more organized and lazy ENFP. And I feel like an INFJ that can t get projects done but who isnt as pefectionistic.
*Which non-NF do you feel most similar to and why?* Probably an ISFP because they are quiet, artistic and love nature and the outdoors. I feel like they are less nerdy INFPs.
*Do you find yourself connecting more with other NFs than other types?* I think so, yes.
*On a scale of 1 to 10 (1=completely irrelevant; 10=describes perfectly), how meaningful is MBTI? In other words, how important do you think someone’s type is in describing or knowing them as a person? Explain your answer, if you care to.*about 6.
*As an extension of #7, do you think other members of your own type are more similar to you than are people of other types (overall)?* maybe but of course it depends
*Has your knowledge of MBTI influenced the way you interact with others? Is so, in what way(s)?* it made me feel more accepting of myself and now i can interact without feeling so abnormal
*What cognitive function feels the most alien to you/do you have the most difficulty developing?* i have no idea and am too lazy to bother learning about cog functs

This next part is all about whether you relate to these words that are common descriptors for NF types. You can bold those you relate to (or don't relate to, if that's easier - but please specify which you're doing), and elaborate, if you wish.

*bolded= relate*
Warm
*Gentle*
*Caring*
*Creative*
*Complex
Idealistic*
Insightful - i am not sure
*Sensitive*
Excellent verbal skills
*Romantic*
*Deep
Future-oriented
Philosophical*
Value-oriented
Counseling
Loyal
Inspirational
*Individualistic*
Agreeable
People-person
*Harmonizing*
Honest
Service-oriented
Approval-seeking
Supportive
*Empathetic
Introspective
Visionary *
*Imaginative 
Meaning-seeking*
Self-aware 
*Passionate*
Expressive 
Dramatic


----------



## chanteuse (May 30, 2014)

1.	First of all…what is your type? *INFJ*
2.	On a scale of 1 to 10 (1= low, 10= high), how confident are you that you actually are the type you say you are? *10*
3.	What other types have you tested as, or have considered? Even if it’s a long list, go ahead and state them. *INTJ*
4.	Which NF (other than your own type) do you feel most similar to and why? Or, if you'd like, you can explain how you feel similar to each NF. _INFP because we are introvert and idealistic; also their Fi_
5.	Which non-NF do you feel most similar to and why? *INTJ because I admire Te and Fi*
6.	Do you find yourself connecting more with other NFs than other types? Not necessarily
7.	On a scale of 1 to 10 (1=completely irrelevant; 10=describes perfectly), how meaningful is MBTI? In other words, how important do you think someone’s type is in describing or knowing them as a person? Explain your answer, if you care to.* I personally find knowing cognitive functions very helpful in interpersonal relationship therefore I place high value on MBTI.*
8.	As an extension of #7, do you think other members of your own type are more similar to you than are people of other types (overall)? *Based on PerC, I’d say yes (especially the more mature ones)*
9.	Has your knowledge of MBTI influenced the way you interact with others? Is so, in what way(s)? *Yes. I find that I am guessing a person’s type by observing action and conversation*.[/U]
10.	What cognitive function feels the most alien to you/do you have the most difficulty developing? *Se and Ti*
11.	What characteristics about you do you think make up your identity the most? Ni and Fe
12.	If different from #11, what characteristics do you think are most ideal, or are admirable for someone to have? Ni and Te
13.	Are the characteristics you listed in #11 and #12 consistent with those often used to describe your type? Not really

This next part is all about whether you relate to these words that are common descriptors for NF types. You can bold those you relate to (or don't relate to, if that's easier - but please specify which you're doing), and elaborate, if you wish.


Creative
Idealistic
Insightful
Excellent verbal skills
Future-oriented
Philosophical
Value-oriented
Counseling
Loyal
Inspirational
Individualistic
Honest
Approval-seeking
Introspective
Imaginative 
Meaning-seeking
Self-aware 
Passionate
Expressive 
Dramatic


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

First of all…what is your type? enfp 
On a scale of 1 to 10 (1= low, 10= high), how confident are you that you actually are the type you say you are? 10
What other types have you tested as, or have considered? Even if it’s a long list, go ahead and state them. 

I've tested as ENTP , INFP, intp - but I have never considered any other types 

Which NF (other than your own type) do you feel most similar to and why? Or, if you'd like, you can explain how you feel similar to each NF. 

INFP is the only one I can relate to 

Which non-NF do you feel most similar to and why? 

ENTP- the high Ne, how they're not vulnerable to criticism, humor 

Do you find yourself connecting more with other NFs than other types? 
Hmm not really - I mean I connect with other Nfs but I also connect well with ENTP, esfp and intp


On a scale of 1 to 10 (1=completely irrelevant; 10=describes perfectly), how meaningful is MBTI? In other words, how important do you think someone’s type is in describing or knowing them as a person? Explain your answer, if you care to. 

Not that important - I didn't even know my husband type until this year and I've been into mbti for the last 13 years 

As an extension of #7, do you think other members of your own type are more similar to you than are people of other types (overall)? 

I find myself connecting quite well with the Enfps I've met in this forum so yes

Has your knowledge of MBTI influenced the way you interact with others? Is so, in what way(s)? I understand my esfj mother better by a bit thanks to mbti 

What cognitive function feels the most alien to you/do you have the most difficulty developing? 
Probably Si 

What characteristics about you do you think make up your identity the most? 

My enthusiasm and creativity 

If different from #11, what characteristics do you think are most ideal, or are admirable for someone to have? 

Humor and altruism 

Are the characteristics you listed in #11 and #12 consistent with those often used to describe your type? 

I think it can be apply to any type 

This next part is all about whether you relate to these words that are common descriptors for NF types. You can bold those you relate to (or _don't _relate to, if that's easier - but please specify which you're doing), and elaborate, if you wish.

Warm *
Gentle*
Caring*
Creative*
Complex*
Idealistic*
Insightful*
Sensitive
Excellent verbal skills*
Romantic *
Deep
Future-oriented
Philosophical*
Value-oriented *
Counseling *
Loyal*
Inspirational*
Individualistic*
Agreeable
People-person*
Harmonizing*
Honest*
Service-oriented
Approval-seeking
Supportive*
Empathetic*
Introspective*
Visionary *
Imaginative *
Meaning-seeking*
Self-aware *
Passionate
Expressive *
Dramatic


----------



## will-o'-wisp (Feb 11, 2013)

imaginaryrobot said:


> First of all…what is your type?



INFP


imaginaryrobot said:


> [*]On a scale of 1 to 10 (1= low, 10= high), how confident are you that you actually are the type you say you are?


 very because I have read different descriptions and I've read about the functions and it all fits


imaginaryrobot said:


> [*]What other types have you tested as, or have considered? Even if it’s a long list, go ahead and state them.


 Only ever come out as INTP about 1/3 times


imaginaryrobot said:


> [*]Which NF (other than your own type) do you feel most similar to and why? Or, if you'd like, you can explain how you feel similar to each NF.


 I don't think I am similar to the other NF types. Although we share NF, I think we are all quite different although I generally very much like other NF types


imaginaryrobot said:


> [*]Which non-NF do you feel most similar to and why?


 INTP because I feel as though I can turn down my F sometimes (which isn't strong anyway). Also, my sister, who I'm very close to, is INTP and we relate to each other mostly in that way I think. I was surrounded by Ts growing up


imaginaryrobot said:


> [*]Do you find yourself connecting more with other NFs than other types?


 Hmmm, hard to say. I certainly do but equally with INTPs


imaginaryrobot said:


> [*]On a scale of 1 to 10 (1=completely irrelevant; 10=describes perfectly), how meaningful is MBTI? In other words, how important do you think someone’s type is in describing or knowing them as a person? Explain your answer, if you care to.


 I think it is about a 7 because there are many other facets of personality not covered by mbti such as adventerousness, optimism, self esteem etc etc. I think it gives a good overall view of how a person functions but not more. People are beautifully complex and I love that there can be so many shades within just one type


imaginaryrobot said:


> [*]As an extension of #7, do you think other members of your own type are more similar to you than are people of other types (overall)?


 I see similarities certainly but as there are quite a lot of younger members on the forum I tend to recognise more of an association with my younger self. Age has shaped my personality in a positive way, and I have found older INFPs who I have more in common with, and some less so, but over all, yes, more so than with other types.


imaginaryrobot said:


> [*]Has your knowledge of MBTI influenced the way you interact with others? Is so, in what way(s)?


 Yes because it helps me to understand in more depth why someone is likely to be behaving a certain way.... ie SJs doing things just because that's 'the way it's done'. I accept that it is a part of them even if I don't get it! Understanding others is always helpful I think


imaginaryrobot said:


> [*]What cognitive function feels the most alien to you/do you have the most difficulty developing?


 S .... just being in the real world and being focused and organised is an ongoing lifelong challenge!!


imaginaryrobot said:


> [*]What characteristics about you do you think make up your identity the most?


 quiet and contemplative, playful, understanding, guarded, self aware


imaginaryrobot said:


> [*]If different from #11, what characteristics do you think are most ideal, or are admirable for someone to have?


 Self confidence...could do with more, playful is brilliant...glad I'm that! Organised would make life much easier!


imaginaryrobot said:


> [*]Are the characteristics you listed in #11 and #12 consistent with those often used to describe your type?


 Ha! Certainly not organised or self confident although I believe it's possible in time. I'm happy with my type though, my disorganization amuses me now although I was in denial of it for years



imaginaryrobot said:


> This next part is all about whether you relate to these words that are common descriptors for NF types. You can bold those you relate to (or _don't _relate to, if that's easier - but please specify which you're doing), and elaborate, if you wish.


I'll bold the ones I *don't* relate to personally;

Warm
Gentle
Caring
Creative
Complex
Idealistic
Insightful
Sensitive
Excellent verbal skills
Romantic
Deep
*Future-oriented*
Philosophical
Value-oriented
Counseling
*Loyal*
Inspirational
Individualistic
Agreeable
*People-person*
Harmonizing
Honest
*Service-oriented*
*Approval-seeking*
Supportive
Empathetic
Introspective
*Visionary* 
Imaginative 
Meaning-seeking
Self-aware 
Passionate
Expressive 
*Dramatic*


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

*1. First of all…what is your type?*
ENFP
*2. On a scale of 1 to 10 (1= low, 10= high), how confident are you that you actually are the type you say you are?*
9
*3. What other types have you tested as, or have considered? Even if it’s a long list, go ahead and state them.*
INFP
*4. Which NF (other than your own type) do you feel most similar to and why? Or, if you'd like, you can explain how you feel similar to each NF.*
I feel most similar to INFPs because I have depression and social anxiety disorder, as do many INFPs, which is why I mistyped as one in the first place. I have tons of Fi values that many Fe users can't relate to.
*5. Which non-NF do you feel most similar to and why?*
ENTPs because in public scenarios I take on a provocative, unemotional stance. Dat Ne doe.
*6. Do you find yourself connecting more with other NFs than other types?*
Yes, definitely, but I also connect to N types in general better than sensors. It would probably go NF>NT>SP>SJ in terms of relation (although I often connect well with older SJs but definitely not ones my age)
*7. On a scale of 1 to 10 (1=completely irrelevant; 10=describes perfectly), how meaningful is MBTI? In other words, how important do you think someone’s type is in describing or knowing them as a person? Explain your answer, if you care to.*
7. While MBTI/cognitive functions describe people well, it only does so to a certain point.
*8. As an extension of #7, do you think other members of your own type are more similar to you than are people of other types (overall)?*
Definitely.
*9. Has your knowledge of MBTI influenced the way you interact with others? Is so, in what way(s)?*
Yeah, I understand why most people find me to overbearing and/or extremely weird. I also am more sensitive to why I'm so damn sensitive...if that makes sense.
*10. What cognitive function feels the most alien to you/do you have the most difficulty developing?*
Si and Te are tied. My head is firmly ungrounded and my empirical logic sucks the big one.
*11. What characteristics about you do you think make up your identity the most?*
Creativity, humor, intelligence, and kindness
*12. If different from #11, what characteristics do you think are most ideal, or are admirable for someone to have?*
They're the same, but also being able to apply your ideas to real life is important to a certain extent.
*13. Are the characteristics you listed in #11 and #12 consistent with those often used to describe your type?*
#11, yes, but not the real life applications thing in #12.

Bolded I relate to.

*Warm*
*Gentle*
*Caring*
*Creative*
*Complex*
*Idealistic*
*Insightful*
*Sensitive*
*Excellent verbal skills*
*Romantic*
*Deep*
*Future-oriented*
*Philosophical*
*Value-oriented*
Counseling
*Loyal*
Inspirational
*Individualistic*
Agreeable
People-person
Harmonizing
*Honest*
Service-oriented
*Approval-seeking*
Supportive
Empathetic
*Introspective*
*Visionary*
*Imaginative* 
*Meaning-seeking*
*Self-aware* 
*Passionate*
*Expressive* 
*Dramatic*

...Pretty much fucking _everything_.


----------



## 33778 (Feb 26, 2012)

*1 First of all…what is your type?*
INFJ*
2 On a scale of 1 to 10 (1= low, 10= high), how confident are you that you actually are the type you say you are?*
8
*3 What other types have you tested as, or have considered? Even if it’s a long list, go ahead and state them.*
INFP, ISFJ.
4* Which NF (other than your own type) do you feel most similar to and why? Or, if you'd like, you can explain how you feel similar to each NF*.
Generally I feel similar to other enneagram type 4s mostly INFPs
5* Which non-NF do you feel most similar to and why?*
Hard to say.
6 *Do you find yourself connecting more with other NFs than other types?*
Yes, absolutely.
7 *On a scale of 1 to 10 (1=completely irrelevant; 10=describes perfectly), how meaningful is MBTI? In other words, how important do you think someone’s type is in describing or knowing them as a person? Explain your answer, if you care to.*
I think MBTI gives us a general idea, a general description but it doesn´t define a person so I would say 7.
8* As an extension of #7, do you think other members of your own type are more similar to you than are people of other types (overall)?*
yes.
9 *Has your knowledge of MBTI influenced the way you interact with others? Is so, in what way(s)?*
No, not really. It has helped me to understand better some behaviors (quirks) but that´s all about.
10 *What cognitive function feels the most alien to you/do you have the most difficulty developing?*
Te
11 *What characteristics about you do you think make up your identity the most?*
Passion, determination, stubborness.
12 *If different from #11, what characteristics do you think are most ideal, or are admirable for someone to have?*
Empathy. 
13*Are the characteristics you listed in #11 and #12 consistent with those often used to describe your type? *
Yes.

I have bolded the ones I relate to.

*Warm
Gentle
Caring
Creative
Complex*
Idealistic
Insightful
*Sensitive*
Excellent verbal skills
*Romantic*
Deep
*Future-oriented
Philosophical*
Value-oriented
*Counseling
Loyal*
Inspirational
Individualistic
Agreeable
*People-person*
Harmonizing
*Honest*
Service-oriented
Approval-seeking
Supportive
*Empathetic
Introspective
Visionary 
Imaginative *
Meaning-seeking
*Self-aware 
Passionate*
Expressive 
*Dramatic *


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

First of all…what is your type? *ENFP*
On a scale of 1 to 10 (1= low, 10= high), how confident are you that you actually are the type you say you are? *10*
What other types have you tested as, or have considered? Even if it’s a long list, go ahead and state them. *INFP*
Which NF (other than your own type) do you feel most similar to and why? Or, if you'd like, you can explain how you feel similar to each NF. *I have sometimes tested INFP because I have strong introverted tendencies (strong needs for significant amounts of introspective alone time in additon to strong needs to draw energy from interactions with other people). I'm similar to ENTPs in that I enjoy a good debate/argument and sometimes like to play the devil's advocate (but not to the point at which the other person is upset). I identified strongly with my ENTJish dad in that I like to analyze situations and try to be as rational as possible, but I'm definitely more passionate (and more easily triggered) during an argument about something I believe in than he was. *
Which non-NF do you feel most similar to and why? *Hmmm...good question. Probably INTJ -- I find that we're very similar or parallel in how we used imagination/intuition and in our enjoyment of analyzing things*
Do you find yourself connecting more with other NFs than other types? *I find that I connect to INTJs, INFJs, and ENFJ's particularly well -- I tend to "click" the most with those types. *
On a scale of 1 to 10 (1=completely irrelevant; 10=describes perfectly), how meaningful is MBTI? In other words, how important do you think someone’s type is in describing or knowing them as a person? Explain your answer, if you care to. *6 -- 16 categories can't possibly describe every existing individual's individual personality. But I think it helps for placing us on a spectrum and understanding broad things that may be common for those of us who are near to each other on those spectrums. But there will always be variablity within type, otherwise we'd just be 16 different types of cookiecutter cut outs, which we're obviously not*
As an extension of #7, do you think other members of your own type are more similar to you than are people of other types (overall)? *Yes and no. For example, I've met other ENFPs who are very similar to me in the way that we think or in having passions for things and ideas, but the content of our values can be very different in many ways. There are people of other types who might not approach things in the same way, but we might be very similar in our resulting views. *
Has your knowledge of MBTI influenced the way you interact with others? Is so, in what way(s)? *Yes. I find that it's helping me adjust my approach with certain people so that it's less about trying to act in ways that reflect how I'd want them to approach me, and more about understanding the best ways to approach them given the tendencies, strengths, and weaknesses of their type (e.g., finally recognizing that my ESFP boss didn't really want me to engage him in collaborative conversations, which I thought was respecting his authority. He'd rather me just tell him what I was going to do without making him have to think or talk through the issue) *
What cognitive function feels the most alien to you/do you have the most difficulty developing? *Probably Se*
What characteristics about you do you think make up your identity the most? *Too tired to think of the answer to this question. Probably my willingness and ability to view issues from multiple perspectives and my compassion/empathy for others. *
If different from #11, what characteristics do you think are most ideal, or are admirable for someone to have? 
Are the characteristics you listed in #11 and #12 consistent with those often used to describe your type? 
 *Yes*

This next part is all about whether you relate to these words that are common descriptors for NF types. You can bold those you relate to (or _don't _relate to, if that's easier - but please specify which you're doing), and elaborate, if you wish.

*Warm
Gentle
Caring
Creative
Complex
Idealistic
Insightful
Sensitive
Excellent verbal skills
Romantic
Deep
Future-oriented
Philosophical
Value-oriented
Counseling
Loyal
Inspirational
Individualistic
Agreeable
People-person
Harmonizing
Honest
Service-oriented
Approval-seeking
Supportive
Empathetic
Introspective
Visionary 
Imaginative 
Meaning-seeking
Self-aware 
Passionate
Expressive 
Dramatic (Sometimes, but not typically)*

Yep, all of the above.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

*First of all…what is your type?* INFJ 
*On a scale of 1 to 10 (1= low, 10= high), how confident are you that you actually are the type you say you are?* 10! I've never tested as any other type, I've researched functions and types, and I just have no doubts at this point.
*What other types have you tested as, or have considered? Even if it’s a long list, go ahead and state them.* N/A
*Which NF (other than your own type) do you feel most similar to and why? Or, if you'd like, you can explain how you feel similar to each NF. *I feel similar to other NFs in that we each share being NF, so it's a general sense of community. The "NF experience", if you will. 
*Which non-NF do you feel most similar to and why?* ESTPs - Same functions, only in reverse. That's not to say we're similar, but we can share a common understanding of how we operate at times. 
*Do you find yourself connecting more with other NFs than other types?* Absolutely. 
*On a scale of 1 to 10 (1=completely irrelevant; 10=describes perfectly), how meaningful is MBTI? In other words, how important do you think someone’s type is in describing or knowing them as a person? Explain your answer, if you care to. *Oh, I dunno. In terms of it being a quick summary or way to help communicate, I'd say 8. In terms of knowing them as a whole, I'd say it's just a stepping stone to lead you in the right direction. 
*As an extension of #7, do you think other members of your own type are more similar to you than are people of other types (overall)?* Yes and no. People of the same type inherintly understand you on a deeper level, but they also come with the same biases that you have. Other types can see you from different, and sometimes more objective, perspectives, even if you can't connect as easily or significantly on a personal level. 
*Has your knowledge of MBTI influenced the way you interact with others? Is so, in what way(s)?* Yes. When I have a good idea of someone's type, I can better interact with them. Fewer misunderstandings than before. And I'm able to better understand their interactions with me and not take certain things personally as often. 
*What cognitive function feels the most alien to you/do you have the most difficulty developing?* My functions are Ni/Fe/Ti/Se so any of the others feel alien to me to some degree or another. I can understand how they work in theory, but having never experienced them personally, it will only be in theory. 
*What characteristics about you do you think make up your identity the most?* I'm a laid back, easy going intuitive feeler guy. 
*If different from #11, what characteristics do you think are most ideal, or are admirable for someone to have?* Empathy and common sense. I appreciate people who have and express these more than just about anybody else. 
*Are the characteristics you listed in #11 and #12 consistent with those often used to describe your type?* Yes, I suppose so. I'm an INFJ and a 9w1, so I'd say that fits, yes. 

This next part is all about whether you relate to these words that are common descriptors for NF types. You can bold those you *relate to* (or _don't _relate to, if that's easier - but please specify which you're doing), and elaborate, if you wish.
*
Warm
Gentle
Caring
Creative
Complex
Idealistic
Insightful
Sensitive*
Excellent verbal skills
*Romantic*
*Deep
Future-oriented
Philosophical
Value-oriented
Counseling
Loyal
Inspirational*
Individualistic
*Agreeable*
People-person
*Harmonizing
Honest*
Service-oriented
Approval-seeking
*Supportive
Empathetic
Introspective
Visionary 
Imaginative *
Meaning-seeking
*Self-aware *
Passionate
*Expressive *
Dramatic


----------



## Lizabeth (Aug 3, 2014)

Interesting. Just skimming the posts it seems as though INFP is the type that most NF types see themselves in.


----------



## Xenograft (Jul 1, 2013)

INFP
9
ISFJ, ISFP, ENTJ, ESTJ, ENFP
I strongly identify with how the functions of INFP lines up, and that's probably it. No other type really aligns that way with me, I used to think ENFP for various reasons that had to do with behaviour but I am not an ENFP, I'm no ne dom. The overwhelming realm that my churning emotions generate, the fantasies I live in and my very consistent personal preferences with style and my art, the over-expanding and the feeling that the world lives and breathes just like I do, nothing else in MBTI really fits just as snugly as INFP does.
INTPs, I've known a lot of them and I've been very close to a few of them. My brother is one and a female I am very interested in that has entered my life is one, they bring the same kind of airy laziness that I appreciate as humour, they meet my desire to explore in silence, they understand my plights when it comes to speaking and forming verbal thoughts that encompass all the points I want to make. They are intricate and bottomless, their internal world develops in a way that I find very interesting.
No.
On a scale of 1 to 10 (1=completely irrelevant; 10=describes perfectly), how meaningful is MBTI? In other words, how important do you think someone’s type is in describing or knowing them as a person? Explain your answer, if you care to. 7 - I use MBTI to figure out people and to put a base explanation behind what they do or why they are a certain way, but I fully recognise the fact that MBTI is *not* science and that it hasn't really been tested in a way that I would consider a real science would need to be tested to be proven. MBTI is very interesting and I treat it seriously, I think that it makes sense and I will explain it to those who don't understand it because it DOES make sense, but it isn't science.
INFPs differ from me just like any other type differs from me. Just because we feel in the same capacity does not mean it is an intelligent or in the same style that I do. I tend to have more in common with INTPs and INTJs and INTJs and even ESTJs than I do some of the INFPs I have met, but a lot of that has to do with the fact that I've only met three confirmed INFPs.
Yes, but only in a sense that it makes me understand why someone may have done something and thus forces me to be more accepting of others' behaviour and values. It doesn't change how I value anyone in a negative way, it only bolsters my ability to empathise and understand why someone would be like they are or why they must do what they're doing, and I hope that it allows me to show people who are misunderstood some quiet understanding that they might appreciate.
What cognitive function feels the most alien to you/do you have the most difficulty developing? Se and Fe.
What characteristics about you do you think make up your identity the most? This is a very very difficult and heavy question, my identity is very complicated. If I were to list some adjectives that people have ascribed to me or that I've ascribed to myself: being principled, sensitive, outspoken, subcutaneous, passion driven, my ability to see things for what they may not readily be perceived as, or seeing the world as organic no matter what context, I don't know, that's a really difficult question now I'm uncomfortable.
If different from #11, what characteristics do you think are most ideal, or are admirable for someone to have? TOO DIFFICULT PLEASE TRY AGAIN LATER.
Are the characteristics you listed in #11 and #12 consistent with those often used to describe your type? BOBOPBBOPBIBIOBBOIPBOBPOB

This next part is all about whether you relate to these words that are common descriptors for NF types. You can bold those you relate to (or _don't _relate to, if that's easier - but please specify which you're doing), and elaborate, if you wish.

Warm
*Gentle*
Caring
Creative
*Complex
Idealistic
Insightful*
*Sensitive*
Excellent verbal skills
*Romantic*
Deep
*Future-oriented*
Philosophical
*Value-oriented*
*Counseling*
*Loyal*
Inspirational
*Individualistic*
*Agreeable*
People-person
Harmonizing
*Honest*
Service-oriented
Approval-seeking
*Supportive*
Empathetic
*Introspective*
Visionary 
*Imaginative 
Meaning-seeking
Self-aware 
Passionate
Expressive 
*Dramatic 

I did your thing there.


----------



## vleroy728 (Jul 27, 2014)

1. First of all…what is your type?

*INFP*

2. On a scale of 1 to 10 (1= low, 10= high), how confident are you that you actually are the type you say you are?

*10 on the xNFP, 7-8 on the actual I, functionally. *

3. What other types have you tested as, or have considered? Even if it’s a long list, go ahead and state them.

*ENFP, INFJ, INTJ (definitely not this one though)*


4. Which NF (other than your own type) do you feel most similar to and why? Or, if you'd like, you can explain how you feel similar to each NF.

*ENFP functionally and inner desirably, we seem to want the same things out of life. However, I behaviorally relate to an INFJ.*

5.Which non-NF do you feel most similar to and why?

*Definitely INTP. We have similar interests and crazy ideas (probably Ne-related), but we're also a bit lazy and tend to procrastinate.*

6.Do you find yourself connecting more with other NFs than other types?

*Definitely. Then NTs, SPs, and SJs in that order.*


7. On a scale of 1 to 10 (1=completely irrelevant; 10=describes perfectly), how meaningful is MBTI? In other words, how important do you think someone’s type is in describing or knowing them as a person? Explain your answer, if you care to.

*Describing someone, probably a 9. However, actually knowing them probably a 7. Types aren't necessarily indicative of specific behaviors, rather tendencies. It's really useful though if you want to figure out how people work and what makes them tick.*

8. As an extension of #7, do you think other members of your own type are more similar to you than are people of other types (overall)?

*Generally speaking, yes. However I do feel connected to NFs as a whole more so than any other temperament.*

9. Has your knowledge of MBTI influenced the way you interact with others? Is so, in what way(s)?

*I wouldn't say it has changed how I've interacted with others, but rather, my thinking process when I do interact with others.*

10. What cognitive function feels the most alien to you/do you have the most difficulty developing?

*The most alien function to me is Ni, it's so powerful and intricate. However, the one I would have the most difficulty developing is Se. I do not pay attention to the details of my external environment unless you tell me to or unless I think I'm in some sort of danger. I just don't use Se, and that's pretty obvious because it's not even in my function stack.*

11. What characteristics about you do you think make up your identity the most?

*Well, I'm very introspective and I'm a really out of the box thinker. I'm also very impractical and my mind is usually on some crazy idea that I have.*

12. If different from #11, what characteristics do you think are most ideal, or are admirable for someone to have?

*Well, since we're being idealistic, a characteristic that'd be great is being altruistic. I admire that in people too, though I also admire sociability even though it's not one of my stronger qualities.*

13.Are the characteristics you listed in #11 and #12 consistent with those often used to describe your type?

*Typically yes, except for the whole sociable aspect.*


I'm just gonna bold the ones I _don't_ relate to, that'll make this go a lot quicker.

*Warm*
Gentle
Caring
Creative
Complex
Idealistic
Insightful
Sensitive
*Excellent verbal skills*
Romantic
Deep
Future-oriented
Philosophical
Value-oriented
Counseling
Loyal
Inspirational
Individualistic
*Agreeable* Meh.. eh.. kinda?
*People-person*
*Harmonizing*
Honest
*Service-oriented* Again, kinda don't relate?
*Approval-seeking*
Supportive
Empathetic
Introspective
Visionary 
Imaginative 
Meaning-seeking
Self-aware 
Passionate
Expressive 
Dramatic


----------



## Dreaming of Dragons (Jul 8, 2014)

First of all…what is your type?
_INFP_
On a scale of 1 to 10 (1= low, 10= high), how confident are you that you actually are the type you say you are?
_Um. 6.5-7?_
What other types have you tested as, or have considered? Even if it’s a long list, go ahead and state them.
_INTP, INFJ, ISFP, ISTP_
Which NF (other than your own type) do you feel most similar to and why? Or, if you'd like, you can explain how you feel similar to each NF.
_INFJ_
Which non-NF do you feel most similar to and why?
_INTP_
Do you find yourself connecting more with other NFs than other types?
_Not particularly. The types I connect mpst with are INFPs (of course), INTPs, INFJs, ENFPs, ISFPs, and ISTPs. And INTJs, kind of._
On a scale of 1 to 10 (1=completely irrelevant; 10=describes perfectly), how meaningful is MBTI? In other words, how important do you think someone’s type is in describing or knowing them as a person? Explain your answer, if you care to.
_7. It's great if you're just acquaintances, but if you want something deeper you have to go beyond MBTI._
As an extension of #7, do you think other members of your own type are more similar to you than are people of other types (overall)?
_ Some of them. Every INFP is slightly different, and I fid myself relating to some INTPs or INFJs more than some people of my own type. But overall, oh yes._
Has your knowledge of MBTI influenced the way you interact with others? Is so, in what way(s)?
_Yup. I actually find myself a lot more understanding... but at the same time, and I'm not proud to admit, a bit more prejudice. Like sometimes I'll come across some egotistical dumbass, and I'll think 'it's okay, he's just an xxxx'-it's so terrible of of me. I'm catching myself out now to try and stop. It's not fair to use a type as an insult._
What cognitive function feels the most alien to you/do you have the most difficulty developing?
_Se is really weird. I can't stay 'out there' very long until I retreat back into my mind._
What characteristics about you do you think make up your identity the most?
_Firstly, my need for identity. My induviduialism, spiritualism, passiveness, creativity, insecurity, thoughtfulness, and excitability_
If different from #11, what characteristics do you think are most ideal, or are admirable for someone to have?
_Intelligence, wisdom, fairness, induvidualism, creativity_
Are the characteristics you listed in #11 and #12 consistent with those often used to describe your type?
_Haha, so they are._

Pt.2
Warm
*Gentle
Caring
Creative
Complex*
Idealistic
Insightful
*Sensitive*
Excellent verbal skills
*Romantic
Deep
Future-oriented
Philosophical*
Value-oriented
Counseling
*Loyal*
Inspirational
*Individualistic
Agreeable*
People-person
*Harmonizing*
Honest
*Service-oriented
Approval-seeking
Supportive
Empathetic
Introspective
Visionary
Imaginative
Meaning-seeking
Self-aware
Passionate
Expressive
Dramatic*


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

1. ENFP.
2. 8.
3. ENFJ.
4. Possibly ENFJ, who seem to have a weaker version of the self-centredness that is seemingly apparent and chronic in the introverted NF types.
5. Either ENTP or INTP. ISTJ is another possibility, especially if your knowledge of the type goes beyond horrible, poorly-written and shortsighted stereotypes.
6. No. I connect with ISTJs, ISFJs, ENFJs, ESTJs, INTPs, ENTPs and INFPs. Only two of those are an "NF" type.
7. It's not accurate, it's a poorly-adopted version of Jungian thought that is lacking in depth, detail and seems to be utilised primarily for profit generation today.
8. This is a problem, 80% of ENFPs aren't ENFPs, they're Fe-valuing types. 
9. Not really, I use it primarily as a way to explain the what and the why regarding people's actions... but not all that often.
10. Ti; it's ENFPs weakest point.
11. I can't choose just one, it's against my nature. That is the one I choose.
12. Ideals without becoming delusional and religious.
13. Depends who you ask; wrong people or those knowledgeable. 

Bolding time. Ok, not bolding time, read the brackets. I underlined the ones that *aren't* based on type.

Warm (All extraverted and feeling types)
Gentle (Only INFP)
Caring 
Creative 
Complex
Idealistic (Intuitive Fi and Ti types)
Insightful (It's a characteristic of Intuitive types)
Sensitive 
Excellent verbal skills (ENFP, ENFJ)
Romantic 
Deep 
Future-oriented (All Intuitive types)
Philosophical
Value-oriented 
Counseling (ENFP, ENFJ)
Loyal 
Inspirational (ENFP, ENFJ)
Individualistic (Fi and Ti types)
Agreeable 
People-person (ENFJ, ENFP)
Harmonizing (INFP, INFJ)
Honest 
Service-oriented
Approval-seeking 
Supportive 
Empathetic 
Introspective (All, ESTJ and ESFJ are the least introspective, in personal experience)
Visionary (INFJ)
Imaginative 
Meaning-seeking 
Self-aware 
Passionate 
Expressive (ENFJ and ENFP)
Dramatic (ENFJ and INFJ, sometimes ENFP in a different fashion)

Look at all those underlines. This is why the typology community can be so cliche-ridden and stupid; substance-lacking ego-boosting words that apply no practical meaning.


----------



## damiencortex (Aug 20, 2014)

1. INFJ
2. Confidence on type: 9
3. INFP
4. ENFJ 
5. INTP I think
6. Yes, but I'm okay with NTs and SFs 
7. 7 or 8, it's a very good guide for assessment
8. Yes
9. Depends. I don't type right away but if I need to figure the person, I find MBTI useful and also checking their background
10. Fi
11. Ni and Fe
12. Empathy so I think its Fe
13. Ni, Fe

Warm
Gentle
Caring
Creative
Complex
Idealistic
Insightful
Sensitive
Romantic
Deep
Future-oriented
Philosophical
Value-oriented
Counseling
Loyal
Inspirational
Agreeable
People-person
Harmonizing
Honest
Service-oriented
Supportive
Empathetic
Introspective
Visionary 
Imaginative 
Meaning-seeking
Self-aware 
Passionate


----------



## mony (Jun 18, 2014)

1. INFJ
2. 10
3. INTP, INTJ
4. None really...
5. INTJ, because of the strong Ni connection. I love it.
6. No, more with NTs. I need the balance.
7. 3, it's helpful but not entirely relevant to learning a person's personality.
8. Nope
9. A little bit. I think I can understand some of my closer friends better. 
10. Se
11. I'm an empathetic religious scientist. 
12. Having mercy and being considerate to others in the most intelligent, mature way.
13. Maybe, not sure. 

I've had enough life experiences to be able to relate to all of them.


----------

